# Google Wear OS smartwatch news and discussion



## editor (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, I'm interested alright, but only if the thing has a decent battery life and doesn't look like a clunky bag o'shite. 






> Running Android and powered by using Google Now, the watches will serve up weather and news updates, track your workouts in real-time, get automatic, passive reminders and notifications from your smartphone apps and let you use your voice to get information.



More: http://www.wirefresh.com/google-on-...nnounced-as-the-smartwatch-revolution-begins/


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Mar 18, 2014)

Will it have a camera?
Will the pictures be better than a DSLR?
I'm in!


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Will it have a camera?
> Will the pictures be better than a DSLR?
> I'm in!


No camera, but there may be a watch hood. (Can we move on from this now please?!)

I've always been really impressed with Google Now and can see these watches potentially being real game changers.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm getting surprisingly used to saying "ok Google" to my phone. I feel like a bit of a cunt doing it, but it hasn't fucked up the voice recognition once. 

Dunno about a watch, though. My phone seems to do all this stuff reasonably well.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 18, 2014)

editor said:


> No camera, but there may be a watch hood. (Can we move on from this now please?!)
> 
> I've always been really impressed with Google Now and can see these watches potentially being real game changers.



Yeah, Google Now is really useful. Its figured out my travel patterns and always knows when to tell me which buses to get to home/work. Quite annoying, but the more you just give in and let them harvest all your personal info, the more useful Google tools become.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Mar 18, 2014)

I haven't worn a watch for 26 years... I don't think I could handle wearing one now.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 18, 2014)

A watch that tells you what the weather is like. Looking out the window achieves this also.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 18, 2014)

editor said:


> doesn't look like a clunky bag o'shite.


Based on that video, unlucky.

Cheesy as fuck advert, too.

This has more of a chance of success than the glasses, but still won't take off.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 18, 2014)

It just doesn't offer enough.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 18, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I haven't worn a watch for 26 years... I don't think I could handle wearing one now.


That's going to be a big issue, a whole generation has got out of the habit of 'putting on' a piece of tech on a daily basis. I heard this guy on the radio saying his 21 year old daughter found reading an analogue clock difficult.

I feel this will be the year of the wrist.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Mar 18, 2014)

I wonder how long it'll be before a wank-stroke app is announced for it...


----------



## yardbird (Mar 18, 2014)

Talking to your wrist will make us all look like FBI agents.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2014)

yardbird said:


> Talking to your wrist will make us all look like FBI agents.


i was going to say 'look like yuppies'. is it just me that feels deeply uncomfortable about this kind of thing? maybe it was growing up in the era of the yuppie, in part characterised by the act of using new technology in a brash and showy way that makes me hate this kind of thing so much. I dont think im ever going to get over it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 18, 2014)

The last time i wore a watch i was nine and it played the knight rider tune - which was state of the art at the time for nine year olds.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks interesting. At least these are more stylish than the awful Google Glass. I've seen a couple of people wearing them in public and they look like idiots.

I like the idea of a watch which has a bluetooth mic so we can conduct calls while the phone is put back in your pocket. Couldn't work out from this info is this is possible? Google now integration is great though. I much prefer google voice assist to Siri.

Also, I like being able to flash a QR code bording pass at the gate with a watch. I recently did it on my phone but it was a hassle having to get out the phone, fire up the app and place it on the reader while dealing with a passport and dragging a bag at the same time. A watch would've been more nifty.

Also, I'm sure there are load of other things that can be built in. Proximity communication would be a good one, so telling you where your phone is if you've lost it, heart rate monitor, etc. I just wish they would make these things a bit more stylish. They're getting closer though.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Based on that video, unlucky.
> 
> Cheesy as fuck advert, too.
> 
> This has more of a chance of success than the glasses, but still won't take off.


Because pulling a phone out of your pocket every time you want information is so much more convenient, eh?

In case you  missed it, there's already been a huge rise in the take up of wearable tech, with devices like Fitbit and the Nike Fuel band selling in their millions. If Android Wear builds on that success. while adding the functionality of Google Now in an attractive enough package, I'll be in.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 19, 2014)

I've no idea who thinks a watch is a good 'smart' product? 

From a basic usability perspective, unless its done with a single tap, having to interact with something on your wrist is at best slightly awkward to down right annoying.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 19, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Also, I like being able to flash a QR code bording pass at the gate with a watch. I recently did it on my phone but *it was a hassle having to get out the phone, fire up the app and place it on the reader while dealing with a passport and dragging a bag at the same time*. A watch would've been more nifty.



#firstworldproblems


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 19, 2014)

editor said:


> Because pulling a phone out of your pocket every time you want information is so much more convenient, eh?
> 
> In case you  missed it, there's already been a huge rise in the take up of wearable tech, with devices like Fitbit and the Nike Fuel band selling in their millions. If Android Wear builds on that success. while adding the functionality of Google Now in an attractive enough package, I'll be in.


I made no comment on its convenience. Joustmaster got it spot on - for this to be something that people will wear, it has to be amazing. Showing you your text messages isn't amazing. Talking into your watch will make you look like a twat. No one will risk it.

Look like a twat vs slight inconvenience of getting your phone out of your pocket = phone wins, every time.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I made no comment on its convenience. Joustmaster got it spot on - for this to be something that people will wear, it has to be amazing. Showing you your text messages isn't amazing. Talking into your watch will make you look like a twat. No one will risk it.
> 
> Look like a twat vs slight inconvenience of getting your phone out of your pocket = phone wins, every time.


Do you think that fitness trackers are "amazing" then, because there's no shortage of people wearing them already?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd been looking forward to our weekly Google commercial.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 19, 2014)

I do feel very self concious when I'm saying 'OK google' to my phone. I certainly would do it in public if I was in earshot of anyone.


----------



## gabi (Mar 19, 2014)

This looks like a far better concept than those stupid glasses. What kind of twat would actually wear those?

Does apple do a watch yet? I've got an android phone and the UI is obviously fucking awful but I'd probably get an Apple watch given that i already wear a watch and have done since i was five. dont see myself using it as a phone, but definitely for music and emails.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2014)

what a pointless load of shit


----------



## gabi (Mar 19, 2014)

yeh thats what they said about the iPad


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 19, 2014)

gabi said:


> but definitely for music.



Headphones plugged into your watch? Might compromise the arm-swing action while walking.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 19, 2014)

Will never replace my dive watch/computer


----------



## gabi (Mar 19, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Headphones plugged into your watch? Might compromise the arm-swing action while walking.



Bluetooth, no need for a wire


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I'd been looking forward to our weekly Google commercial.


Now come on Johnny, cynicism doesn't become you.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd argue that Samsung have already kick-started the wearables market. 

Google are riding on their heels. 

Ed is showing his android fanbouy colours again.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 19, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I haven't worn a watch for 26 years... I don't think I could handle wearing one now.



I don't know when I last wore a watch either. 

One that looked like the Gear Fit but with full smart phone functionality and didn't cost a small fortune. That could tempt me to wear one again.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Now come on Johnny, cynicism doesn't become you.



Cynicism is like biliousness: sometimes it just seems to visit, unbidden.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 19, 2014)

I've got Google Now on my Nexus 7, don't see the point of it. Bit of a gimmick really.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 19, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> I've got Google Now on my Nexus 7, don't see the point of it. Bit of a gimmick really.


Think baby Skynet  - it will grow.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 19, 2014)

Didn't Samsung already do this 6 months ago?


----------



## strung out (Mar 19, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> I've got Google Now on my Nexus 7, don't see the point of it. Bit of a gimmick really.


For me, Google Now really started performing when I got it on a smartphone.

Right now, Google Now is informing me:

There's a cricket match I'm interested in starting later today
That I've got an amazon package ready to pick up from the local Amazon locker
There's been new content added to two websites I visit regularly
What the weather in Bristol is like for the rest of the week
How long it'll take me to walk home
How long it'll take me to drive to the Rovers ground
I haven't told it to do any of this, it's just picked it all up from my internet and mobile phone usage habits. Little bit scary, but a little bit cool too.

If they can pack all of that kind of stuff into a smartwatch I'll be pretty tempted, depending on the design.


----------



## strung out (Mar 19, 2014)

Although it is asking me if I'd be interested in Swindon Town, because I searched for them on Google once. Yuk!


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2014)

Google now keeps acting like a dick.
The airplane thing only tells me about my flight after I have taken it. Arriving home to be told my flight was 10 mins delayed.
It keeps telling me how far my cycle journey home is, when I am visiting family at the other side of the country - "your are 18 hours away from home (cycling)".

it is pretty good at remembering which pubs I like. But its like having an alcoholic mate sat in my pocket.. "only 11mins to that ace pub, from here..."


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks pointless to me to be honest. Most of my phone use is internet/kindle and it's not going to be any good for that.

Not that I haven't been slow to catch on with technology before though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 19, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Didn't Samsung already do this 6 months ago?



Looks like you're right.

http://reviews.cnet.com/samsung-gear-fit/
Does it have its own thread?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 19, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Looks like you're right.
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/samsung-gear-fit/
> Does it have its own thread?



The Gear fit doesn't have a mic, camera or speakers.

The Gear 2 does though.

A lot of this was discussed on the Samsung Galaxy Launch chat (as the launch turned into more of a wearables launch than a phone launch imo).


----------



## Sunray (Mar 19, 2014)

Taking this away from a watch and going to wearable's in general. 

Anything attached to the body loses flexibility unless it doesn't have a screen or you can very easily detach it. Look at the picture in the OP, the girl's arm is at its most extended.  It's quite an uncomfortable a position to hold for anything more than a few moments.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 19, 2014)

strung out said:


> For me, Google Now really started performing when I got it on a smartphone.
> 
> Right now, Google Now is informing me:
> 
> ...


But surely you'd know all that information anyway?


----------



## strung out (Mar 19, 2014)

Why would I?

The weather thing saves me looking elsewhere. If I'm in a bit of Bristol I don't usually visit then travel times to home and other places are useful. It also alerts me if there are delays on the journey to various places.

It saves me constantly checking back to websites to see about new content and alerts me automatically. 

Yes I could get that information in other ways, but this is all in one place on my phone homescreen and it reminds/prompts me to do things if I've forgotten about them.

It's not life changing, but they're all pretty useful little nuggets that add up to a great service from Google.


----------



## Santino (Mar 19, 2014)

strung out said:


> Why would I?
> 
> The weather thing saves me looking elsewhere. If I'm in a bit of Bristol I don't usually visit then travel times to home and other places are useful. It also alerts me if there are delays on the journey to various places.
> 
> ...


Presumably your phone is full updates like this



> 2


 


> 3


 


> 4


 


> 4


 


> 1


----------



## strung out (Mar 19, 2014)

Fortunately I haven't linked google to this place, otherwise it might just be


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I'd argue that Samsung have already kick-started the wearables market.
> 
> Google are riding on their heels.
> 
> Ed is showing his android fanbouy colours again.


Stop showing your ignorance. Samsung's watch was quite a different proposition, cost a fortune and only worked with two of their own products. Google is going for the mainstream, hence the thread title.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

strung out said:


> For me, Google Now really started performing when I got it on a smartphone.
> 
> Right now, Google Now is informing me:
> 
> ...


Exactly, and that's why I think that Google have a chance of really creating something genuinely useful here, rather than just a clever gadget.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Taking this away from a watch and going to wearable's in general.
> 
> Anything attached to the body loses flexibility unless it doesn't have a screen or you can very easily detach it. Look at the picture in the OP, the girl's arm is at its most extended.  It's quite an uncomfortable a position to hold for anything more than a few moments.


Google have said that the watch's UI is designed to be viewable 'at a glance' so I don't think its going to be any more uncomfortable than looking at a regular watch.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Looks like you're right.
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/samsung-gear-fit/
> Does it have its own thread?


The Gear Fit is another fitness watch. There's been loads of discussions about those already. 

You may not think that Google's announcement is particularly noteworthy but that's down to your own lack of understanding about the market. Instead of trying to score cheap snidey points, I suggest you take a peek around the web today and see how many column inches this announcement has generated, and then perhaps compare it with the reception the Gear Fit received.

Oh, and: 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/samsung-smart-watch.314668/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...alaxy-watch-and-apple-iwatch-products.306355/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 19, 2014)

We all know Apples version will be better.


----------



## strung out (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't know why, they haven't managed to make anything better than the best android phones.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 19, 2014)

editor said:


> Stop showing your ignorance. Samsung's watch was quite a different proposition, cost a fortune and only worked with two of their own products. Google is going for the mainstream, hence the thread title.



Samsung started the revolution. 

Google are looking enable the full revolution. Semantics i know.

Can't help but wonder if Steve Jobs was still around if Apple would have gotten the iWatch out already. They've been dabbling with it for ages but the Corporation obviously didn't think it was the next big thing the way the iPod and iPhone were


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> We all know Apples version will be better.


Now that's a real fanboy for you, right there.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Can't help but wonder if Steve Jobs was still around if Apple would have gotten the iWatch out already.


No, is the answer to that.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 19, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> We all know Apples version will be better.



By better do you mean?:

Easier to use.
Less customisable.
Cheaper spec.
Better looking.
4 times the price.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

strung out said:


> Don't know why, they haven't managed to make anything better than the best android phones.


They haven't got anything anywhere as near as innovative as Google Now, either. And then there was those Maps...


----------



## strung out (Mar 19, 2014)

For what it's worth, I like Apple stuff generally.

I'm typing this from a Macbook Air, and I've got a 27 inch iMac at home. Both are brilliant pieces of kit that I'd rather have over the other options, and I'm prepared to pay the premium for that.

When it comes to mobile technology though, I find Apple's stuff to be too expensive, too rigid, and not as good as the much cheaper competition. I can't see that changing if Apple did do an iWatch, but who knows.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2014)

oh the epic chore of reaching intomy pocket to check my phone for time/weather/spam. This watch will solve it all.

Notable lack of penii wearing them ear mounted bluetooth widgets recently. Perhaps they realised that they were not zietgiesters but actually twats.


----------



## gabi (Mar 19, 2014)

Android is pretty shit. On my samsung phone anyway. I only bought the thing coz it was cheaper than an iPhone and I guess you get what you pay for. Android does the job of receiving calls, nothing more, nothing less. For half the price of Apple. I'll take that.


----------



## strung out (Mar 19, 2014)

On the Nexus 5 it's a joy, but I had to do some tinkering to get it how I wanted it to behave. That's the best thing about it though, you can tinker.

Not for everyone, I know.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 19, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> oh the epic chore of reaching intomy pocket to check my phone for time/weather/spam. This watch will solve it all.
> 
> Notable lack of penii wearing them ear mounted bluetooth widgets recently. Perhaps they realised that they were not zietgiesters but actually twats.



I think if wearable are to truly become popular apps need to get wiser over notifications.

Gmail lets me mark certain email addresses as important and they notify my phone differently than regular emails. Facebook, twitter etc. etc. need to do the same and the wearable should allow you to choose which important and unimportant notifications you wish to see.

Otherwise a watch with a screen full of notifications is pretty useless imo.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I think if wearable are to truly become popular apps need to get wiser over notifications.
> 
> Gmail lets me mark certain email addresses as important and they notify my phone differently than regular emails. Facebook, twitter etc. etc. need to do the same and the wearable should allow you to choose which important and unimportant notifications you wish to see.
> 
> Otherwise a watch with a screen full of notifications is pretty useless imo.


Did you watch the videos? The whole point is that - unlike Samsung's ram-an-entire-phone-into-a-watch efforts - it's trying to produce something that is totally geared for using on a tiny screen on your wrist.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 19, 2014)

I just did. The two girls in the queue deserve a slap inflicting their music on weary travellers. 

Still think most people will end up with notification overload.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 19, 2014)

We'll reach the point where we're notified we have no new notifications - rub it in why don't you.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 19, 2014)

gabi said:


> Android is pretty shit. On my samsung phone anyway.



If you can be bothered, root your phone and stick a different ROM on it. My S3 has had a new lease of life after I took of the godawful Samsung bastardisation of Android and stuck on Cyanogenmod.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I just did. The two girls in the queue deserve a slap inflicting their music on weary travellers.
> 
> Still think most people will end up with notification overload.


Do you use Google Now at the moment? Do you feel you're getting 'notification overload'?


----------



## dervish (Mar 19, 2014)

I use the sony smartwatch 2 at the moment, since I have started using it I wanted it to have a microphone, not for making calls, but to be able to say, quietly, "OK Google, Remind me to do X when I get home" or any of the other useful actions I might want the phone to do. Speaking to my wrist is more useful than taking my phone out of my pocket in exactly the same way that if a message comes though it will appear on the watch, I can glance at it to decide if I need to deal with it right now. 

Unless you have used a smartwatch for any length of time it's difficult to explain how useful having a second notification screen always accessible actually is. It might only saving you a second or two from pulling your phone from your pocket but those seconds add up.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

dervish said:


> I use the sony smartwatch 2 at the moment...


You don't fancy doing a longer write up about your experiences for Wirefresh, do you?


----------



## dervish (Mar 19, 2014)

editor said:


> You don't fancy doing a longer write up about your experiences for Wirefresh, do you?



Yeah, could do. Might not be for a week or two though, need to find the time.


----------



## elbows (Mar 19, 2014)

At least the Motorola version will be round:


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2014)

elbows said:


> At least the Motorola version will be round:


That's a whole load of waffle with very little substance.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 19, 2014)

The 360 is at least on the right path, and a much nicer looking smartwatch than any other I've seen to date.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 19, 2014)

The battery life of these things will be crucial. With current battery tech I can't see how they're gonna last if you use them to anything like the levels that would make them useful


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Mar 19, 2014)

gabi said:


> Android is pretty shit. On my samsung phone anyway. I only bought the thing coz it was cheaper than an iPhone and I guess you get what you pay for. Android does the job of receiving calls, nothing more, nothing less. For half the price of Apple. I'll take that.


You can't really compare a 20 quid phone with a 500 quid phone. Compare like for like... an iPhone with a similarly priced 'Android' phone.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 19, 2014)

elbows said:


> At least the Motorola version will be round:



I could go for that because it looks like a regular watch - although seemingly no usb direct plug-ability - but definitely heading in the right direction.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I could go for that because it looks like a regular watch - although seemingly no usb direct plug-ability - but definitely heading in the right direction.


One of the mock up watches in the Google video looked like a regular watch too.


----------



## dervish (Mar 20, 2014)

It would be nice to have some differently shaped watches, square is so, well square.


----------



## gabi (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes, unlike Emmet there


----------



## Gromit (Mar 20, 2014)

gabi said:


> Yes, unlike Emmet there



Emmet looks like someone with a cannibalism fetish and the watch wearer is his willing victim who met him on the internet. Google Now introduced them after analysis of their browsing histories. He won't be needing that watch for much longer.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks to a freedom of information request, I officially live in the area of London with the highest reported phone snatches  - a wrist device seems sensible.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

If Google get this right, I can definitely see these things being popular. Not for everyone of course, but a device on my wrist that does my fitness tracking, lets me see appointments, messaging/text messages, footie scores and the like would be really handy.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 20, 2014)

It will only give you American footy scores and US business info for the first 2 years if past experience of such things has taught me anything.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

Gromit said:


> It will only give you American footy scores and US business info for the first 2 years if past experience of such things has taught me anything.


Looks like you haven't configured yours correctly. Mine works great for the scores I'm interested in, and the bit where it tells me what time I have to leave for an appointment is genius.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 20, 2014)

I really know little about this as day to day info and alerts isn't really for me. What excites me about wearable technology is when it becomes more niche.

Like expanding the health and fitness stuff into advances in cardiovascular care. Things like pacemakers and wearable defibrillators (which are getting so small that soon they will be inside the heart itself) linked through your watch to the hospital. So if a weak (or fucking no) pulse is discovered, you are wearing the stuff to keep you alive while your watch calls an ambulance and sends your medical history to it while it's on the way.

Or indeed the contact lens Google is already looking at for diabetics. If somebody was in a coma a signal to the watch could call emergency who again arrive in exactly the correct place knowing exactly what they will find? The more of this stuff bigger companies develop the more it trickles down to help everybody in my view


----------



## souljacker (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Looks like you haven't configured yours correctly. Mine works great for the scores I'm interested in, and the bit where it tells me what time I have to leave for an appointment is genius.



Not sure about that. I've had it configured to tell me Ipswich scores since day 1 and its only ever given me one FA cup match so far. Also, there is no option to tell it that I am interested in England football or cricket although it seems to have sussed out I like cricket from my search history.

Its also constantly telling me the journey time to the Premier Inn on the A14 in Cambridge, that I stayed at once last year.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Not sure about that. I've had it configured to tell me Ipswich scores since day 1 and its only ever given me one FA cup match so far. Also, there is no option to tell it that I am interested in England football or cricket although it seems to have sussed out I like cricket from my search history.
> 
> Its also constantly telling me the journey time to the Premier Inn on the A14 in Cambridge, that I stayed at once last year.


You should be able to swipe that away and it will ask you if you're interested in travel to that place. Say no and it's gone. 

To access: click on the little magic wand icon at the bottom, select your sports teams there. Click on 'everything else' to find tune other details.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Do you think that fitness trackers are "amazing" then, because there's no shortage of people wearing them already?


They do something amazing when compared to the alternative, yes. The alternative = nothing.

The alternative of a smartwatch is putting your hand in your pocket. Not putting your hand in your pocket =/= amazing.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 20, 2014)

Android-wearable software will be highly adaptable and coupled with Google Now it'll be most useful to those people fully integrated into google, those of us who chose to opt out will struggle to its usefulness. Apple has been beaten on the data it'll be able to offer - unless they perhaps licence it from google.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Android-wearable software will be highly adaptable and coupled with Google Now it'll be most useful to those people fully integrated into google, those of us who chose to opt out will struggle to its usefulness. Apple has been beaten on the data it'll be able to offer - unless they perhaps licence it from google.


Give in... Integrate... 
You know it makes sense.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> They do something amazing when compared to the alternative, yes. The alternative = nothing.
> 
> The alternative of a smartwatch is putting your hand in your pocket. Not putting your hand in your pocket =/= amazing.


Fitness trackers are already well established. 

A Google watch will offer all that, plus a load more useful stuff, and yes, some of that will mean you don't have to keep pulling out your phone every time you want to check something or get a message or need to  be alerted.

I'm not sure why you find the appeal of that so hard to understand.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> You should be able to swipe that away and it will ask you if you're interested in travel to that place. Say no and it's gone.



I've done that loads of times! I go to Cambridge a lot so I think it gets confused but it still pops up at least once a week.




editor said:


> To access: click on the little magic wand icon at the bottom, select your sports teams there. Click on 'everything else' to find tune other details.



England Cricket Team is now an option and it seems happy with that, but there isnt an option for the England football team.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Fitness trackers are already well established.
> 
> A Google watch will offer all that, plus a load more useful stuff, and yes, some of that will mean you don't have to keep pulling out your phone every time you want to check something or get a message or need to  be alerted.
> 
> I'm not sure why you find the appeal of that so hard to understand.



It isn't hard to understand in the slightest and your suggestion that I don't is wrong.

I just think that the benefits are not enough to overcome to drawbacks - namely talking to a shit watch and looking like a twat.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I just think that the benefits are not enough to overcome to drawbacks - namely talking to a shit watch and looking like a twat.


People used to say exactly that about mobile phones. Remember?

How is this any different?


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

souljacker said:


> England Cricket Team is now an option and it seems happy with that, but there isnt an option for the England football team.


Probably for the best to save the inevitable disappointment.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> People used to say exactly that about mobile phones. Remember?
> 
> How is this any different?


You're missing the point of what I'm saying. If the benefits are great enough then people will overcome their resistance to new technology, even if they look a twat.

The advantage mobile phones gave was so great that this happened. 'Smart watches' don't have enough critical features to cause a change in behaviour.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> You're missing the point of what I'm saying. If the benefits are great enough then people will overcome their resistance to new technology, even if they look a twat.
> 
> The advantage mobile phones gave was so great that this happened. 'Smart watches' don't have enough critical features to cause a change in behaviour.


How will looking at your watch make you 'look a twat'?


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> How will looking at your watch make you 'look a twat'?


It's the _wearing_ of a nerdy watch that makes you look a twat, not the looking at it.

Then add in talking to it...


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> It's the _wearing_ of a nerdy watch that makes you look a twat, not the looking at it.
> 
> Then add in talking to it...


How will you know it's a "nerdy watch" unless you up up close to examine it? 
Some of the proposed designs look like ordinary watches to me.

And what is so massively different between asking your phone something and talking into a phone wedged next to your ear (or, as is increasingly common, talking into the dangling wire of your headphone lead?).


----------



## souljacker (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Probably for the best to save the inevitable disappointment.



Just remind me what Craig Bellamy and Gareth Bale are doing this summer?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2014)

Asking your phone a question does make you look a tit.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Asking your phone a question does make you look a tit.


Only if you do it loudly, and in full view of people.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Just remind me what Craig Bellamy and Gareth Bale are doing this summer?


I'll just pop out to see if there's any remaining 'sense of humour' supplies left for you.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 20, 2014)

They should bring out a hipster version of this. It could be in the style of a large pocket watch on a chain and fits in a weskit* pocket.



* waistcoat in translation


----------



## souljacker (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I'll just pop out to see if there's any remaining 'sense of humour' supplies left for you.



 Pick a few up for yourself while you're there.


----------



## dervish (Mar 20, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Asking your phone a question does make you look a tit.



Or not, if you are speaking quietly to the device many people speak quietly to no-one will notice or care. 

I use the voice actions all the time, especially the reminder function. 

Hold Menu, say "remind me to do X when I'm Y" press one button, put back in pocket. 

Doesn't make me look a tit, it's done in less than ten seconds, no-one even notices. 

Even if it does make me look like a tit, I couldn't give a shit, it's incredibly useful.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 20, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> It's the _wearing_ of a nerdy watch that makes you look a twat, not the looking at it.
> 
> Then add in talking to it...



I'm with you. The watch is fucking ugly and I reckon it'll struggle to catch on.

The other thing is that many, many, people are watch enthusiasts who would die before giving up their Swiss automatic craftsmanship, strapping that silly looking thing onto their wrist and chatting to it.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> How will you know it's a "nerdy watch" unless you up up close to examine it?
> Some of the proposed designs look like ordinary watches to me.
> 
> And what is so massively different between asking your phone something and talking into a phone wedged next to your ear (or, as is increasingly common, talking into the dangling wire of your headphone lead?).


The difference is one is speaking to a computer, and one is speaking to a person via a computer. One is geeky, one is normal. Surely you can't deny even that? Loads of people find it weird speaking to a computer. I do and I'm someone generally interested in technology. 

Also, talking to a computer forces me to change my accent. It still can't understand me even when I try to talk more 'neutral'. I was playing around with voice stuff on Android recently and I couldn't even get it to phone my mam because "mam" isn't a word it knows. It kept suggesting mum so I changed my mam's name in the phone book.

How shit is that?

I changed it back the same day and I've not used voice-dialling since. Voice input = shit, weird and look like a twat.

If you enjoy it, though, fine. I'm just saying I think my experience is more common than yours.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Voice input = shit, weird and look like a twat.


You seem a bit pre-occupied with 'looking like a twat' which is odd.

I don't talk to my computer either, but seeing as people generally have no problem walking around talking at length into a little slab of electronics or a headphone lead, I'm not sure why they'd suddenly recoil at the prospect of saying a short command.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> You seem a bit pre-occupied with 'looking like a twat' which is odd.
> 
> I don't talk to my computer either, but seeing as people generally have no problem walking around talking at length into a little slab of electronics or a headphone lead, I'm not sure why they'd suddenly recoil at the prospect of saying a short command.


To be fair, I remember when mobiles first started taking off, early adopters were often the target of piss taking. I know, I was one of them 

I've no doubt that the smart watch concept will eventually take off, but those first in line will quite naturally find themselves being the butt of more than a few jokes...


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

To be honest, if it looks like a watch and only manages to add on Google Now alerts, recommendations, alarms and fitness tracking, then I'd be in. There's no need to speak a word to the thing either, if you're that bothered - you could just pull out your phone.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 20, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've no doubt that the smart watch concept will eventually take off...




Do you think?

I surely can't be the only person who thinks that none of what this will offer will improve my life one jot. Sure there's the novelty value but that'll wear off.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2014)

Poeple love gadgets though...and sales of a million in the UK is still huge


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> You seem a bit pre-occupied with 'looking like a twat' which is odd.
> 
> I don't talk to my computer either, but seeing as people generally have no problem walking around talking at length into a little slab of electronics or a headphone lead, I'm not sure why they'd suddenly recoil at the prospect of saying a short command.


whether its reasonable or logical is not the issue - its more abstract than that. As someone who doesnt feel comfortable using a laptop in a coffee shop, say, i'm super sensitive on this kind of thing. Is there a good reason for that? Not really, but that's just the way it is for lots of people. No doubt less so for future generations.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

ska invita said:


> whether its reasonable or logical is not the issue - its more abstract than that. As someone who doesnt feel comfortable using a laptop in a coffee shop, say, i'm super sensitive on this kind of thing. Is there a good reason for that? Not really, but that's just the way it is for lots of people. No doubt less so for future generations.


The point you're missing is that a lot of people didn't initially feel comfortable using laptops in coffee shops. I certainly didn't. Similarly, people didn't immediately feel comfortable walking around with mobile phones, but now just about everyone does it.

So use a bit of imagination. A watch is a lot less obtrusive than a phone and most of the time needs no voice commands to give you the info you need.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> Do you think?
> 
> I surely can't be the only person who thinks that none of what this will offer will improve my life one jot. Sure there's the novelty value but that'll wear off.


You seen the sales of fitness bands?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> The point you're missing is that a lot of people didn't initially feel comfortable using laptops in coffee shops. I certainly didn't. Similarly, people didn't immediately feel comfortable walking around with mobile phones, but now just about everyone does it.
> 
> So use a bit of imagination. A watch is a lot less obtrusive than a phone and most of the time needs no voice commands to give you the info you need.


Oh I can imagine it... and worse! Eventually we'll all be living in Googleville etc. Just expect there will be some resistance to it


----------



## souljacker (Mar 20, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> I'm with you. The watch is fucking ugly and I reckon it'll struggle to catch on.
> 
> The other thing is that many, many, people are watch enthusiasts who would die before giving up their Swiss automatic craftsmanship, strapping that silly looking thing onto their wrist and chatting to it.



I think this is definitely a stumbling block for this tech. I own two watches, one bought by my wife to wear on my wedding day and one bought by my (now deceased) Gran on my 18th birthday. Watches to me are jewellery, designed to last and to remind you of something or someone. To others, watches are a status symbol, designed to show you have a lot of money and to flash around. Even if I was given one of these for free, I'd still wear the one my wife gave me because that means something to me.

Not everyone will think like that, obviously, but its still going to stop a lot of people buying one.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 20, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> Do you think?
> 
> I surely can't be the only person who thinks that none of what this will offer will improve my life one jot. Sure there's the novelty value but that'll wear off.


It'll take off, I just don't think the "killer" app has arrived yet.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Oh I can imagine it... and worse! Eventually we'll all be living in Googleville etc. Just expect there will be some resistance to it


I'm not sure why anyone would care if someone has a smartwatch on or not.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It'll take off, I just don't think the "killer" app has arrived yet.


I don't think there will be one. I think it'll be a slow refinement of existing technologies - like the remarkable Google Now - that will slowly make them more and more useful.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Fortunately, I think these watches will be sold on many more points than being able to do voice search commands. I agree with Fez and Ska I feel very self concious in public saying 'ok google, etc' but that is only one aspect of this. They will be much more a fashion accessory than anything, a timepiece, an alert device and a basic text display.

Nobody seriously wants to use a wristwatch screen for anything other than viewing a very basic line of text but then not everyone wants to keep getting their phone out all the time, unlocking the screen, firing up an app just to get to a bit of basic info that a watch could display. eg. The time, your Email Alerts/News Alert/Football Score or displaying a QR Code for airlines, cinemas. If it can do voice and searches fine but I bet that's primarily not what they'll get used for. Voice chat would drain the battery pretty quickly for one, and watches aren't ergonomically designed with earpieces to chat in private.

If you're sat on a bus, pub, airport. You're still going to get your phone/tablet out for most regular phone stuff.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2014)

Ive no idea what this watch  can really do, from what ive read nothing i want or need. i dont like to wear a watch, another reason personally not interested - but i cant see how something so small can give any kind of usefull computer experience. I dont have a smartphone because having had a go on other peoples its all too small and fiddly (and expensive) for me. Everyone loves them, and thats fine of course, but I need a big screen and a keyboard. Is this watch thing in any way necessary? Looks like an unnecessary toy for the majority of people.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Ive no idea what this watch  can really do, from what ive read nothing i want or need. i dont like to wear a watch, another reason personally not interested - but i cant see how something so small can give any kind of usefull computer experience. I dont have a smartphone because having had a go on other peoples its all too small and fiddly (and expensive) for me. Everyone loves them, and thats fine of course, but I need a big screen and a keyboard. Is this watch thing in any way necessary? Looks like an unnecessary toy for the majority of people.


If you want to keep pulling out your phone for every text message, every alert, every goal and every direction, that's fine. If you're not interested in fitness tracking, that's cool too.

But I think a lot of people are going to find this technology very useful indeed.


----------



## pesh (Mar 20, 2014)

most of the people i know who are into the fitness tracking stuff just seem to use them to monitor their sleep. they have graphs and stuff they try to show me. i'm very worried this may not be possible with Google's watch as presumably it will have to spend the night on charge, or people will try to sleep with it still on their wrist whilst charging and then strangle themselves in their sleep. it is a concern, but it may liven up the graphs.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

pesh said:


> most of the people i know who are into the fitness tracking stuff just seem to use them to monitor their sleep. they have graphs and stuff they try to show me. i'm very worried this may not be possible with Google's watch as presumably it will have to spend the night on charge, or people will try to sleep with it still on their wrist whilst charging and then strangle themselves in their sleep. it is a concern, but it may liven up the graphs.


I use the fitness tracker on the S4 every day but have no interest in the sleep thing. I had a Withings one for sleep but that involved slapping on a rubber armband thing.  Fuck that!


----------



## pesh (Mar 20, 2014)

fuck all of it tbh.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> If you want to keep pulling out your phone for every text message, every alert, every goal and every direction, that's fine. If you're not interested in fitness tracking, that's cool too.
> 
> But I think a lot of people are going to find this technology very useful indeed.


i can imagine it - i guess if you are getting constant texts and emails and you phone is dinging all the time, then it makes sense. I only got a mobile for work reasons, but even then dont do emails on it, as its unsatisfactory for it. Sounds to me the amount of people for whom this is genuinely usefull is probably only a tiny amount of high flying business people.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 20, 2014)

Whenever I'm in public space I would estimate at least 80% of people are fidgeting with a mobile device and anyone sitting quietly sticks out like a Zen master.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i can imagine it - i guess if you are getting constant texts and emails and you phone is dinging all the time, then it makes sense. I only got a mobile for work reasons, but even then dont do emails on it, as its unsatisfactory for it. Sounds to me the amount of people for whom this is genuinely usefull is probably only a tiny amount of high flying business people.


You're missing the point again. It's not supposed to be for emails or something that rattles off all the time. It's _supplemental_ to your phone, and works like Google Now, reminding you of upcoming appointments, letting you know if a text/IM has come through, showing a football score etc.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2014)

Im amazed how much people seem to like to be bothered by their phone, dinging when any bit of junk email lands and so on. Spend enough time on computers to want to have one on my wrist out of choice.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

pesh said:


> fuck all of it tbh.


Thanks for that.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 20, 2014)

What's going to be interesting is where style meets tech. Watches are way more a fashion device than phones are and I reckon there will have to be much more a focus on style here. This is where the Galaxy Gear failed with its square face and horrid strap. Nobody would ever want to get that out in public. If you had a nice thing like the 360, you'd always be getting it out "checking the time" etc. Hopefully the 360 is the beginning of where smartwatches start to look good.

Also they'll need to think a lot more about design differentiation for men and women than with phones. I like the 360, but its clearly aimed at a male user. While most phones are pretty unisex in their form, I don't think this will be the case as much for watches. They'll need to find a way to figure this out and make more female friendly designs. I predict some collaborations with some well known designers in the future.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 20, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Sounds to me the amount of people for whom this is genuinely usefull is probably only a tiny amount of high flying business people ....



... who'd probably rather stick with their Omega's and Tag's.



souljacker said:


> I think this is definitely a stumbling block for this tech. I own two watches, one bought by my wife to wear on my wedding day and one bought by my (now deceased) Gran on my 18th birthday. Watches to me are jewellery, designed to last and to remind you of something or someone. To others, watches are a status symbol, designed to show you have a lot of money and to flash around. Even if I was given one of these for free, I'd still wear the one my wife gave me because that means something to me.
> 
> Not everyone will think like that, obviously, but its still going to stop a lot of people buying one.



Agreed. They're asking people to _replace_ something that is worn for many reasons other than function.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> Who'd probably want to stick with their Omega's and Tag's.



I'm sure as anything that there will be many collaborations down the line with high end watch makers. Eg. Apple are already working with car manufacturers for the car play thing, and sell a lot of designer cases/sleeves for iDevices. Look at the accessory market for ipad and iphone cases, it's massive. People will always want to be stylish.



Spymaster said:


> Agreed. They're asking people to replace something that is worn for many reasons other than function.


Sure but a lot of people do own more than one watch, or no watch, or have no attachment at all so swap them about as they wish. Eg. If I was going to a festival, or running, camping, or swimming etc. I'm not to take a sentimental or £1000+ watch with me. But I would for sure take a smartwatch. Nothing to stop you swapping it around as you want.


----------



## mack (Mar 20, 2014)

I agree with Souljacker - my missus spent a big wedge on a nice watch for me - I'd rather look at that and think of her rather than have reminders buzzing my arm every five minutes about work or buying milk on the way home.

The other thing is I hope these watches are built strongly - I've lost count the number of times I've banged my wrist on something and fearing I'd cracked it.


----------



## elbows (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> That's a whole load of waffle with very little substance.



Perhaps I should have pointed out myself that the Motorola 360 is an example of an Android Wear device, and very likely the very same round one thats in the Google video. So the fact that the Motorola video was in the style of a vacuous Apple video shouldn't have mattered, quite happy to just discuss the aesthetics at this point until more solid spec arrives.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 20, 2014)

What I want to know is: will the smartwatch revolution be televised?


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

mack said:


> I agree with Souljacker - my missus spent a big wedge on a nice watch for me - I'd rather look at that and think of her rather than have reminders buzzing my arm every five minutes about work or buying milk on the way home.


Another person missing the point. Google Now doesn't 'buzz' all the time with reminders for minor tasks, and I dare say the watch will let you choose what level if interactivity you want from it.

Burt if you prefer to keep pulling your phone out of your pocket for very task, that's fine.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 20, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm sure as anything that there will be many collaborations down the line with high end watch makers. Eg. Apple are already working with car manufacturers for the car play thing, and sell a lot of designer cases/sleeves for iDevices. Look at the accessory market for ipad and iphone cases, it's massive. People will always want to be stylish.
> 
> 
> Sure but a lot of people do own more than one watch, or no watch, or have no attachment at all so swap them about as they wish. Eg. If I was going to a festival, or running, camping, or swimming etc. I'm not to take a sentimental or £1000+ watch with me. But I would for sure take a smartwatch. Nothing to stop you swapping it around as you want.



Perhaps you're right on the first but not sure about the second paragraph. A different watch for different activities, maybe (although the only times mine comes off is in the gym or the shower), but I can't see where a smartwatch would fit in where I wouldn't rather be wearing my own watch. I really don't see that it'll do anything that something else that we already own doesn't do as well or better, and the extra convenience of having all this on your wrist is minimal.

It's a gimmick for gadget fans, and that's absolutely fine. I can see it selling to people who like tech toys, and when Apple release a version it'll sell to all those oddballs who'd queue-up to buy a polished turd if it has an Apple logo on it, but I see this as more of a fad than something that'll become mainstream tech. Like those wristwatch calculators that were all the rage for 20 minutes in the early 80s before people realised they were a bit crap.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 20, 2014)

Let's get some hard data into this discussion. Poll created: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/poll-would-you-wear-a-smart-watch.321906/

Vote early, vote often!


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 20, 2014)

I want one that I can change the wallpaper on. I'd definitely end up matchy matchy with eye shadow or my shoes or something.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Good article here: Why the Moto 360 Smartwatch Will Kill Google Glass

An interesting read and he makes a good point about the acceptability and practicability of a smartwatch versus google glass (at least in it's current form)


> Wearing a computer on your face is about as acceptable as riding a Segway around your office. The simple truth is that we aren’t there yet. The fact that we recently learned about the largest government surveillance scandal in recorded history doesn’t help either. People feel that their privacy has been invaded enough by companies reading their e-mail, governments listening to their phone calls and more surveillance cameras than we realize. Until these fears are settled, wearing around a camera on your face will remain a faux pas in many settings.



Also, reflecting my earlier point about appealing to the style concious, and not necesarily being something that should replace your other watches:


> Men love watches. It’s really the only jewelry that most guys wear, and a lot can be inferred by the watch someone wears. For example, during the work week, I wear a Seiko stainless steel watch with a black face and very minimalist design. It shows that I am polished, responsible and punctual. On the weekends I like to wear a leather-banded “easy read” by Timex that is reminiscent of a standard GI watch from decades before.
> 
> With the ability to instantly change the face of your watch and select a stylish band, this wearable becomes less of a computer and more of an accessory.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh, I think smartwatches have far more mainstream potential than Glass, but Glass can fill a very useful niche indeed.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2014)

You're in a club and a song comes on that you like and you want to identify it via Shazam. 
Would you rather (a) get out your phone and hold it up or (b) tap your watch?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 23, 2014)

Google Now... Is just irritating. 

Tells me the weather, but it's often wrong. 

Gives me football results I'm not interested in, but misses the one I am. 

I search for anywhere on Google maps on pc and 5 mins later it's giving me directions. 

Gives me time to work on a weekend.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Good piece here about why the Google Watch could be the one to, err, watch. 



> Amidst speculation that Apple's long-fabled iWatch might in fact be a health-specific wristband, Android Wear is clearly aiming for something much bigger. And that makes sense. If there's any company today that has a chance to make the multipurpose smartwatch we've all been dreaming of, it's Google. But it's not just heaps of data and algorithmic might that make Android Wear promising. It's also Google's approach to the endeavour -- its willingness to let third-party developers deeper into the stack and, potentially, to let users define the experience for themselves -- that could help make it a hit.





> The Android Wear UI is based on two core functions: "suggest" and "demand." Suggest is the term Google uses for all the notification cards that make up the watch's "context stream." These could include urgent notifications, like text messages, that buzz your wrist when they come in, or morsels of data that get silently added to your stack, like scores of sports games.
> 
> But these aren't "notifications" in the smartphone sense -- hollering flags that pull you back into a third-party app. On the watch, they serve as the apps themselves. Google lays out strict guidelines for how these should work: "Omit needless text from your notifications. Design for glance-ability, not reading. Use words and phrases, not sentences. Show, don't tell: Where possible use simple icons, glyphs, and visualisations to convey your message."
> 
> ...





> Here's an important bit: Google's developer documents state that users will be able to choose which app corresponds to these demands. This is where Google's willingness to let users choose could be a huge boon to their smartwatch efforts. Presumably you could pick whether saying "call me a cab" triggers Uber, say, or Lyft.
> 
> Compare this to Siri, where Apple decides which third-party services get folded in and dictates what information you receive. Think about what happens when you ask Siri what movies are playing that night. You get a few seemingly random movie times, with zero opportunity to fine-tune the results, sorting by reviewer rating or by a preferred list of movie theatres. Hypothetically, with Android Wear's more flexible model, you could map that same "what movies are playing tonight" command to whichever movie times app worked best for you.


More: http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-03/25/google-smartwatch


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2014)

Short hands on preview:



And an official demo: 



I'm interested!


----------



## Redeyes (Jun 28, 2014)

This looks good, I was just about to buy a Pebble Steel but I think I'll wait now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep still can't see the killer app or experience with this so called revolution....what problem does a smart watch solve?


----------



## Coffee (Jun 28, 2014)

TE="Kid_Eternity, post: 13236003, member: 165"]Yep still can't see the killer app or experience with this so called revolution....what problem does a smart watch solve?[/QUOTE]

Reading text's whilst driving?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2014)

Coffee said:


> TE="Kid_Eternity, post: 13236003, member: 165"]Yep still can't see the killer app or experience with this so called revolution....what problem does a smart watch solve?



Reading text's whilst driving?[/QUOTE]

Yeah that's not a problem thats a recipe for increased car accidents! Also, if you really need that wouldn't some kind of Siri/ Google Now in car software that connects to your phone be better? That's how I read and reply to texts while driving...


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 28, 2014)

Like android auto?


----------



## Coffee (Jun 28, 2014)

I ment more a simple text, a yes or a no, one or two word answer.
Or perhaps the name of the person contacting you, so you can see if its worth pulling over and phoning them.
Personally ive never had a accident because ive looked at my watch for a couple of seconds.
Doubt I will be buying into the smartwatch thing myself, cant see much point in them either.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd be happy to replace my (brand new) fitbit with a watch that does everything the fitbit does and gives me a way to control my music without taking my phone out my pocket. The rest is just a bonus assuming Motorolla can do the Moto G around the same mark as the (ugly) Samsung.


----------



## elbows (Jun 28, 2014)

A lot of the current problem with expectations about wearable computing is the capitalist mass production, mass market 'we must sell a gazillion of these for them to be deemed a success' attitude. I very much want these devices to exist and evolve, and for there to be plenty of time and space for more really bloody useful features to be added.

Right now there are a bunch of different niches including fitness and health, and many unknowns about quite how useful or compelling the stuff offered by interfacing the watch to a smartphone will actually be. Who knows whether this and the next generations, and the platforms the likes of Google are building, will maintain momentum and survive long enough to really answer these questions eventually, if the hype simply dies. I suspect they will, especially if useful new sensors on the health front gain approval. Ive no idea whether this stuff will ultimately merge with the smartphone either, since on some levels it makes sense, but in other ways (e.g. ergonomics of talking to your wrist, and battery life) there are issues.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 28, 2014)

Having to press a button or hold your finger on the screen to switch on the screen is stupid. Its a watch, you should only have to look at it to tell the time. Obviously, it's battery life that is driving that, which means its a massive fail in my opinion.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2014)

I really think that smartwatches will be huge, so long as they can crack the battery life issue. It may not be of interest to those who don't wear watches, but the notion of having to keep taking your phone out to do simple things like check the time, set an alarm, get directions, read a text message etc will, one day, seem rather quaint to many.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Having to press a button or hold your finger on the screen to switch on the screen is stupid. Its a watch, you should only have to look at it to tell the time. Obviously, it's battery life that is driving that, which means its a massive fail in my opinion.


That's how the first LED watches started!


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep still can't see the killer app or experience with this so called revolution....what problem does a smart watch solve?


Smartphones didn't "solve" any problems - they added extra functionality to feature phones. People seemed to like them.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 28, 2014)

Ridiculous idea... It's like someone at Google decided to have a laugh and see if people will buy into this shit.

I hope they spend billions on it... before it fails.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 28, 2014)

editor said:


> That's how the first LED watches started!



Yeah, and no-one bought them until they'd sorted it out.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Yeah, and no-one bought them until they'd sorted it out.


Er, that's not actually true you know - they were quite popular, but soon taken over by LCD watches as the technology developed (and got cheaper).
You can still buy them now, btw.


----------



## elbows (Jun 29, 2014)

Anyway the LG Android Wear watch is supposed to have an always-on screen.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Er, that's not actually true you know - they were quite popular, but soon taken over by LCD watches as the technology developed (and got cheaper).
> You can still buy them now, btw.



Define 'quite popular' because I can't remember any one owning one.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Define 'quite popular' because I can't remember any one owning one.


They were popular enough for them to be still on sale today (and bear in mind that their popularity was short lived, like clackers).

 A couple of kids at my school had them, as did my girlfriend's brother. I thought the future had arrived when I hit the button to light up the LEDs.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 29, 2014)

The Samsung one has a heartrate monitor. I might get one, just waiting on the reviews.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 29, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Define 'quite popular' because I can't remember any one owning one.


I had one as a child. My father bought a load of them that had fallen off the back of something, and I was the first kid in school with an LED watch. I was cooler than a cool thing on a sub-zero day... until the battery went flat a week later. I got the battery changed but it cost a fortune and when it went flat again a few weeks later, it got swapped for something equally useless.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

The first reviews are in for the less exciting LG watch.  Seems there's bags of potential but it's definitely a work in progress. 









> Where I do see Android Wear being valuable and more intelligent is in its ability to present you with information based on time, location and your interests, thanks to Google Now. That’s Google’s personal digital assistant that, with your permission, scans through your emails, calendar and Web searches to present you with more relevant information.
> 
> So, for example, the G Watch automatically alerted me to when I should leave for a meeting in downtown San Francisco, based on current traffic conditions. Or, if you often taken public transportation, the watch can display nearby stations, complete with timetables. Seeing information like this at a glance — stuff that I don’t necessarily think about but find very useful — is where I think wearables can provide a great value.
> http://recode.net/2014/07/03/lg-g-watch-a-promising-glimpse-of-the-future-but-skippable-for-now/





> *LG G Watch Review: Conclusion *
> Given the amount of time it has taken for someone to really nail the smartwatch concept, it's tempting to suggest that perhaps the idea of wearable tech isn't all it's cracked up to be. However, we're inclined to believe that all the idea needed was the proper execution, and while rivals like the Pebble have had a fairly decent go of it, Google has gotten as close as we've ever seen to making the perfect smartwatch device.
> 
> On a physical level, the G Watch is functional rather than jaw-dropping; it lacks the visual appeal of Moto's 360 forthcoming watch and won't turn heads – until the screen lights up of course, at which point Android Wear becomes very much the focal point. The G Watch does an excellent job of showing off Google's new wearable OS, so the lack of aesthetic bells and whistles isn't an issue.
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

Another review: 
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/lg-g-watch,review-2240.html



> As one of the first Android Wear smartwatches, the LG G Watch is a fairly capable smartphone companion, but the overall experience isn’t as compelling as we had hoped. On the plus side, the always-on screen is easy to read in direct sunlight, and the design is fairly slim and comfortable. (The competing Samsung Gear Live is bulkier). We also like the ability to get pertinent info based on the time of day and location, as well as voice actions for getting stuff done.
> 
> However, the Android Wear interface involves too much swiping, and developers haven’t released many optimized apps. Right now, Google’s wearable OS just seems like a shrunken notifications drawer for your wrist--one you can’t fully customize.
> 
> The G Watch’s $229 price tag is also a little high when you consider that the $199 Samsung Gear Live includes a sharper AMOLED display and built-in heart rate monitor. With the more stylish circular Moto 360 also around the corner, you may want to bide your time before you invest. If Android Wear sees any significant improvements in terms of apps when it launches commercially, though, the G Watch could be worth your time.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 4, 2014)

Still sounds like they're at the "close but no cigar" stage.

Also, it looks awful.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 4, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Still sounds like they're at the "close but no cigar" stage.
> 
> Also, it looks awful.


It really does.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Still sounds like they're at the "close but no cigar" stage.
> 
> Also, it looks awful.


The Moto 360 is the one that everyone's waiting for.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> The Moto 360 is the one that everyone's waiting for.



...and the iWatch


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> ...and the iWatch


That's still a wet patch fanboy fantasy at the moment.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> That's still a wet patch fanboy fantasy at the moment.


But..but.. _industry analysts_ and _supply chain insiders_ have said it's coming so it _must_ be true


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> But..but.. _industry analysts_ and _supply chain insiders_ have said it's coming so it _must_ be true


Right after the Apple TV which was 100% coming in 2013.


----------



## elbows (Jul 4, 2014)

Regardless of what you feel about the quality of rumours, the iWatch is still something some people are waiting for.

Anyway the quality of Apple rumours overall isn't that bad, its all very well picking one of the least reliable ones but you know they aren't all like that. This should be hard to dispute given that several Apple product launches in recent years have been met with responses about how there was no exciting detail because the details of, e.g. the new iPhone, had already been 'leaked' well ahead of the official announcement.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 4, 2014)

This is one area where I suspect Apple could really pull ahead of Google. The main complaints so far are;

1) Battery life
2) Notification spam
3) The LG looks like arse, the samsung merely looks bad and the only pretty one is due 'sometime'.

Apple have strong history on getting very good battery life from their portables, they also have a firm grip on usability and assuming they get the notification segmentation process right they can crack number 2 as well. That leaves making it pretty and Apple haven't failed at that in years.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 4, 2014)

Notification spam?  User error much?


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> This is one area where I suspect Apple could really pull ahead of Google. The main complaints so far are;


Pull ahead of the LG watch, I think you mean. I'll be interested to see how Apple can attempt to match Google Now.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Pull ahead of the LG watch, I think you mean. I'll be interested to see how Apple can attempt to match Google Now.


Apple's offerings have always been orientated around polish and interfaces. Those are the very things that set the iPod apart from the mp3 players of the time, the iPhone apart from smartphones of the day and the iPad from the tablets of the time.

Apple are never first to the party but when they get there they tend to deliver products that are more mature than their version number implies.

Match Google? Apple could piss all over them.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Apple's offerings have always been orientated around polish and interfaces. Those are the very things that set the iPod apart from the mp3 players of the time, the iPhone apart from smartphones of the day and the iPad from the tablets of the time.
> 
> Apple are never first to the party but when they get there they tend to deliver products that are more mature than their version number implies.
> 
> Match Google? Apple could piss all over them.


Well, that certainly could be argued in the past, but the recent batch of iPhones have struggled to match the contemporary Android offerings, let alone 'piss all over them.'

In fact, they've often ended up tamely following the lead set by others in some areas and lag far behind with things like screen size and Google Now.

And I don't really need to mention Apple Maps, do I?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Well, that certainly could be argued in the past, but the recent batch of iPhones have struggled to match the contemporary Android offerings, let alone 'piss all over them.'
> 
> In fact, they've often ended up tamely following the lead set by others in some areas


Bollocks.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Bollocks.


Oh OK then. Those maps were sensational.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh OK then. Those maps were sensational.


How many years ago?

The version now is better than Google Maps in certain areas - the navigation part when driving in particular. Google still seems to have the edge for points of interest type stuff though.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How many years ago?
> 
> The version now is better than Google Maps in certain areas - the navigation part when driving in particular. Google still seems to have the edge for points of interest type stuff though.


So what was the last Apple phone that "pissed all over" the competition? If you look at most  independent guides, the iPhone isn't at the top. Still a good phone mind, but I'm struggling to think of any real innovation to even match Google Now.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Well, that certainly could be argued in the past, but the recent batch of iPhones have struggled to match the contemporary Android offerings, let alone 'piss all over them.'
> 
> In fact, they've often ended up tamely following the lead set by others in some areas and lag far behind with things like screen size and Google Now.


Wearables are an emerging market, all the stuff in mature markets is irrelevant. Apple have a really well proven record for capturing new market areas.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Wearables are an emerging market, all the stuff in mature markets is irrelevant. Apple have a really well proven record for capturing new market areas.


Examples from the past 3 years? Like, say, Samsung inventing the phablet format?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 4, 2014)

Why the last three years, why not the last two, or the last four?

A cynic might say that four years ago Apple released the iPad and kick started the entire tablet market. Oddly that's the same year that Samsung released the galaxy tab.

But really you didn't respond to anything in my post. Apple do have a really well proven record for capturing new market areas and wearables are an emerging market. Exactly the sort of area that Apple have dominated in the past.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> So what was the last Apple phone that "pissed all over" the competition? If you look at most  independent guides, the iPhone isn't at the top. Still a good phone mind, but I'm struggling to think of any real innovation to even match Google Now.


If you simply define the best phone as a list of specs and numbers to compare then there are many out there that trounce the iPhone.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 4, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If you simply define the best phone as a list of specs and numbers to compare then there are many out there that trounce the iPhone.


Given that Apple have one of the best names for design in smart phones it's only obvious to consider them a significant potential player in the, if anything, more fashion concious watch market.

Of course in many ways the two big players will work side by side in isolated silos. Unless they make their wearables work with each others infrastructure you'll probably end up buying the watch brand that works with your phone (or possibly Windows if some of the rumours i've heard are right). Wearables might become significant enough to sway future purchases but we're a long way off that yet.


----------



## elbows (Jul 4, 2014)

Apple often succeeded with products in the last decade by putting together already available raw hardware technologies in interesting ways, and making the whole thing into a good experience with good software design. It is by no means a given that they will be able to do that with a smart watch in 2014, although the potential is there on some fronts.

I am hesitant to get too excited because they aren't miracle workers, so for example with issues related to battery life, to make a big stride they will have to do something very clever, they can't just pull vastly superior raw battery out of thin air. And while they have a great track record of making pleasant to use mobile operating systems, their track record with data services is not as compelling as googles, it's an area where they've stumbled a number of times in recent years. On the other hand they can compensate for this by utilising a very strong base of third party developers. We might also expect they will be good at pulling off the fashion aspects of wearable computing, and the marketing.

Given that so far this generation of smart watches are mostly paired with smartphones in order to have the necessary connectivity, brain power etc, we should probably expect both Apple and Google smart watches to primarily service those users who are already wedded to the same os on their phone. Both platforms would love their equivalent smart watch offerings to draw in users away from their competitors smartphones etc, and I could certainly see that happening to an extent if one of the platforms smart watches really manages to outshine the other.

Also given Apples track record of servicing a kind of luxury end of the market, and that the size of the market for smart watches may take quite a long time to get very large (if ever), it would not be surprising if they launched things with very silly price tags, especially if they can pull off a design that they can market as being somewhat comparable to very expensive traditional watches. But on the other hand there is a lot of pressure for Apple to pull something special out of the bag that the business press can wank over with the previously established Apple template for success. And that means at least coming out with a base model that isn't priced so highly that most of the mass market potential is untouched by it. I guess they can do both, and the 'fashion' aspect will enable some stupidly priced versions using premium materials if they want to go down that route. Even so that still gives them they typical Apple room to price their starter models well above the android equivalent and get sales to a healthy level that may not give them the largest market share, but will give them very tidy profits.

I want a smart watch at some point. Since I am already wedded to iOS on the tablet, and intend to finally move back to iOS on the phone at some point, it will probably be more convenient for me if Apple manage to release something this year that doesn't suck. But I'm really interested in how Android wearable stuff does, since aside from all these platform competition issues and my own purchasing choices, I want to see what compelling apps developers may come up with.


----------



## elbows (Jul 4, 2014)

And I'm really keen to see what that round Motorola turns out like since too many of the current crop of smartphones look like an iPod nano strapped to the wrist.


----------



## elbows (Jul 4, 2014)

Also my brother has type 1 diabetes and so I tend to get quite excited when looking ahead to what health sensors may be available in smart watches one day.


----------



## elbows (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> So what was the last Apple phone that "pissed all over" the competition? If you look at most  independent guides, the iPhone isn't at the top. Still a good phone mind, but I'm struggling to think of any real innovation to even match Google Now.



For the sake of all of us who repeatedly find ourselves in this sort of discussion about innovation, could we all considering agreeing that it depends on the area of progress we wish to focus on?

I will happily concede that Google have been more innovative, and will likely to continue to be,  in areas relating to combining net-connected mobile devices with data and data analysis, and the services that can be built as a result.

And that Apple certainly did not take the opportunity during the iOS 7 refresh to try any real innovation when it comes to user interfaces and interactivity. I don't rule them out forever on this front though, especially since they bought PrimeSense who developed the original Kinect sensor hardware.

My real problem with the term innovation is that its so easy for any of us to dismiss particular improvements to smartphones etc as actually being an innovation. For example the fingerprint sensor on the newer iPhones did mean something, and this year with iOS 8 they are unlocking third party developers ability to use it. This sort of thing isn't going to set the world on fire but it makes a difference to the way some users use their device on a daily basis, just as Google Now clearly makes an impressive difference to what you get out of your phone.

Personally I'm not bored by anyones offerings in this era, its an interesting time with lots of competition. I'd certainly agree that Apple has to do something that grabs attention soon in order not be be labelled as having lost their way. But I also like to turn my head to all the thousands of little things all the current mobile operating systems are adding. Like I mentioned in another post recently, both Apple and Google have been bragging this year about how many new APIs are in their upcoming mobile OS versions, and that stuff is going to lead to more great apps on all platforms as we move forwards


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2014)

elbows said:


> . For example the fingerprint sensor on the newer iPhones did mean something, and this year with iOS 8 they are unlocking third party developers ability to use it.


You think so? I'd say Google's innovation in that department (location based/NFC unlocking) is like a generation ahead. And who actually likes fingerprint scanning? Not me, that's for sure.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 5, 2014)

I've caved, my Samsung live should be shipping on Monday or Tuesday. I'm not sure how Google can charge a tenner for delivery in '1-3 days' though.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I've caved, my Samsung live should be shipping on Monday or Tuesday. I'm not sure how Google can charge a tenner for delivery in '1-3 days' though.


A bold, early adopting move alright!


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2014)

Fairly enthusiastic review here: http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2014/...live-finally-smartwatch-youll-wear-every-day/


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2014)

Looking at this vid now:


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 5, 2014)

editor said:


> A bold, early adopting move alright!


Waiting and seeing does have a lot for it but Samsung has enough history for the hardware to be an acceptable risk. I much prefer the looks of the Moto 360 but i wanted the heart rate sensor and i think that, even as a first try, i'll get enough out of it.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2014)

Good overview piece here.

This is neat:



> The number of Wear apps is steadily growing (you can find a comprehensive list here), but one of my favorites is Lyft. I told my watch to "call a cab" and it not only requested a driver for me, it also added a card that told me the driver's name and estimated time of arrival, and gave me the option to tell the driver my destination before she picked me up. After the ride was over, I got a card showing me how much it cost and asking me to rate my driver.



And...



> Android Wear has me more excited about the future of smartwatches than any other platform or device. It's more solid than I expected in a first-gen product, and of the options on the market, it has the most opportunity for growth. Wear enjoys a universal user experience; it's backed by a robust operating system with tons of user and developer support; and there's buy-in from manufacturers.
> 
> Still, there are plenty of issues that need to be fixed. Few users will be content charging their watch on a daily basis or wasting time scrolling through endless cards and unwanted notifications. A smartwatch should make life simpler, more productive and more efficient, and at the present time, it's just as easy -- if not more so -- to do most things on a phone. The platform will blossom as more apps come out, but it still has a long way to go before shoppers will be willing to spend hundreds of dollars on accessories.
> 
> For now, Wear is the best OS for Android users who are in the market for a smartwatch, but since these devices aren't necessities, they'll need to be more stylish and add more convenience to your life if they're going to attract the average consumer. Unfortunately, the Gear Live and G Watch just don't have what it takes for Wear to go mainstream, although I'm holding out hope for the Moto 360.



http://www.engadget.com/2014/07/03/android-wear-review/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 7, 2014)

If the ipad was the logical follow on from the iphone, I hope the next thing to follow on from the iWatch is the iClock


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 7, 2014)

Good news! It's in the post!

Bad news! It's in the post with Parcelforce.

Good news! At least it isn't bloody CityLink

Bad news! It'll still probably take a week to get here.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 7, 2014)

Apple are definitely getting in the game:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/07/07/apple_hires_top_sales_and_retail_man_from_tag_heuer/


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Apple are definitely getting in the game:
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/07/07/apple_hires_top_sales_and_retail_man_from_tag_heuer/


They probably are, but I'm not sure why the vice president of sales and retail would be the go-to guy this late in the game.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jul 8, 2014)

editor said:


> They probably are, but I'm not sure why the vice president of sales and retail would be the go-to guy this late in the game.


Because they probably have a shite product and need some new marketing spiel to keep their fanbois.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 8, 2014)

editor said:


> They probably are, but I'm not sure why the vice president of sales and retail would be the go-to guy this late in the game.


You can't see why you might want a guy with extensive experience in the marketing of high end/designer/expensive watches on board when you're (presumably) about to launch what will almost certainly be a high end/designer/expensive watch?

Really?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 8, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You can't see why you might want a guy with extensive experience in the marketing of high end/designer/expensive watches on board when you're (presumably) about to launch what will almost certainly be a high end/designer/expensive watch?
> 
> Really?


Given Apple's habits of keeping things tightly under wraps it makes sense to hire them 'late in the game'. The iPhone 6 isn't expected until September and there's only so much marketing you can do before then. Bringing in someone who knows the various people in the industry is a logical move. He has the phone numbers to ring and Apple have the weight to make retailers listen


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You can't see why you might want a guy with extensive experience in the marketing of high end/designer/expensive watches on board when you're (presumably) about to launch what will almost certainly be a high end/designer/expensive watch?
> 
> Really?


I didn't realise Apple were selling £2,000 watches.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 8, 2014)

Who cares, mine's just arrived


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Who cares, mine's just arrived


*eagerly awaiting the review!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 8, 2014)

The watch has downloaded two updates, the phone wanted updated Google search and a re-installation of Wear.

It's up and running now, albeit on charge. It now does searches and lets me control my music from the watch in a fairly usable manner. If there are specific questions i'll give it a shot, i'm going for a run this evening so i'll test out the heart rate sensor and the integration with Runtracker or whatever it is that works with it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 8, 2014)

editor said:


> I didn't realise Apple were selling £2,000 watches.


Oh come on ffs. Whatever Apple launch will inevitably be at the high end price wise of it's particular market area.  It will also inevitably be sold with a "lifestyle/image" angle, not just on it's basic practical merits or specs. Therefore having someone on board who is used to selling similar products in that category will be a good thing from a business point of view, no?


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh come on ffs. Whatever Apple launch will inevitably be at the high end price wise of it's particular market area.  It will also inevitably be sold with a "lifestyle/image" angle, not just on it's basic practical merits or specs. Therefore having someone on board who is used to selling similar products in that category will be a good thing from a business point of view, no?


I'm not sure what his role will be. I'm not sure what price point the iWatch will be retail at (if it exists). And I'm not sure if the traditional high end watch market will bear that much similarity to the new market being created by smartwatches. I'm also not of the opinion that every appointment Apple make is a stroke of genius.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 8, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm not sure what his role will be. I'm not sure what price point the iWatch will be retail at (if it exists). And I'm not sure if the traditional high end watch market will bear that much similarity to the new market being created by smartwatches. I'm also not of the opinion that every appointment Apple make is a stroke of genius.


I'm not saying it's genius, stop putting words into my mouth. What is clearly is though is a good decision from a business perspective assuming Apple are finally making a move into the smart watch market. 

And you honestly think anything Apple makes won't be at the upper end of the price range? Yeah, right


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm not saying it's genius, stop putting words into my mouth. What is clearly is though is a good decision from a business perspective assuming Apple are finally making a move into the smart watch market.
> 
> And you honestly think anything Apple makes won't be at the upper end of the price range? Yeah, right


Not sure how you can be so sure the appointment of someone is necessarily a 'good decision' before you know what their role is - and before they've actually done anything -  and I'd be very surprised if the Apple watch is anywhere near the luxury price category of Tag Heur watches.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 8, 2014)

editor said:


> Not sure how you can be so sure the appointment of someone is necessarily a 'good decision' before you know what their role is - and before they've actually done anything -  and I'd be very surprised if the Apple watch is anywhere near the luxury price category of Tag Heur watches.


*the slow thudding sound of a head banging against a wall*


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> *the slow thudding sound of a head banging against a wall*


Fanboy. Meet wall.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 8, 2014)

editor said:


> Fanboy. Meet wall.


Hardly a fanboy. This house is full of PC's, Macs, iOS and Android gadgets. Tools for jobs...


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

Back on to things that actually exist, I like the Withings Activite watch (although it's way too pricey at $390). 



Review: http://www.tomsguide.com/us/withings-activite-hands-on,news-19039.html


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2014)

LG Watch review:


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 9, 2014)

A day in and i have some thoughts.

The heart rate monitor is a gimmick. It needs to be kept still so it will not work if you wanted to use it whilst running. Hell it asks you to sit still and not to talk whilst it's measuring. This is the reason i went for this one rather than waiting for the Moto 360 and it's a big disappointment.

Software is the key thing. Runtastic is one of the early fitness apps around for the Wear and it works, sometimes. If you're lucky you can start an exercise session from your watch, however if you pause it then you can't resume again because there's no button to do so. The only option from there is to kill the entire session and try to start again, however it won't let you. The app gets stuck in a trying to start on phone section and won't allow you to do anything more than view the last run that you paused. Runtastic is shockingly bad, alpha release bad not even beta.

The rest of the watch is pretty neat, with a few issues. I've now started dictating my texts to my other half. Apart from the occasional misunderstanding it's really cool. The notifications also work really well, but there are glaring items when you try to join the dots. I'd consider receiving a text message, reading it and then dictating a response a simple use case: Can't be done directly.

The elephant in the room is controls. Without a manual (where's the fucking manual anyway!?) you have to use trial and error to find your way around things. Generally swiping left gets rid of things and right goes to additional information but there's no 'back' button and it's easy to end up in a place where nothing works except hitting the power button and going back to the start.

It's still a version 1.0 device but the worst bits aren't the dodgy chargers, it's the software. Until google get the issues in that cracked it doesn't matter which watch you get the experience will be lackluster.

I'll give the heart rate sensor another crack at things tomorrow on the bike but so far i'd have to say that this is not currently a device i can recommend. Having said all of that I still like it a lot and suspect this is a format that will last.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I'll give the heart rate sensor another crack at things tomorrow on the bike but so far i'd have to say that this is not currently a device i can recommend. Having said all of that I still like it a lot and suspect this is a format that will last.


I think smartwatches are eventually going to be as big a revolution as the one from feature phones to smartphones, nut there's still miles to go - especially regarding battery life.


----------



## Mojofilter (Jul 11, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> A day in and i have some thoughts.
> 
> The heart rate monitor is a gimmick. It needs to be kept still so it will not work if you wanted to use it whilst running. Hell it asks you to sit still and not to talk whilst it's measuring.



In all honesty even dedicated chest strap heart rate monitors are a bit of a gimmick - I've only worn mine a few times because it just confirmed that the estimations from FitBit / RunKeeper were surprisingly accurate for running. 
Very slightly less so with other activities like gym work but they're still close enough for it not to be worth the fairly minimal effort of putting the strap on and faffing around with the Bluetooth connection.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 11, 2014)

Mojofilter said:


> In all honesty even dedicated chest strap heart rate monitors are a bit of a gimmick - I've only worn mine a few times because it just confirmed that the estimations from FitBit / RunKeeper were surprisingly accurate for running.
> Very slightly less so with other activities like gym work but they're still close enough for it not to be worth the fairly minimal effort of putting the strap on and faffing around with the Bluetooth connection.


I've used chest straps too and they can be very useful for training, for example in interval training. I was hoping that the watch would be able to supplant mine, but it's like taking an ELC bucket and spade to a construction job.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 11, 2014)

editor said:


> I think smartwatches are eventually going to be as big a revolution as the one from feature phones to smartphones, nut there's still miles to go - especially regarding battery life.


I'm not sure if battery life will ever get good enough.

what do you think is needed?

for me it needs to be a good few days, or a week.
or if it was a only a full day, it would need to replace the phone entirely.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 11, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I'm not sure if battery life will ever get good enough.
> 
> what do you think is needed?
> 
> ...


Given that my phone can't really make a full day without a charge (Nexus 4) sticking the watch on charge every night isn't a big deal.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 11, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Given that my phone can't really make a full day without a charge (Nexus 4) sticking the watch on charge every night isn't a big deal.


for me it would be.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2014)

A one day charge would be a real pain. Stay out one night and you'd be stuck with a dead watch. Be good if they could include a basic eco/automatic mechanism to at least give you a watch when the battery drains.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 11, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> for me it would be.


How's this for fucking irony. It refused to charge if it's turned on.

Re-seated the docking port (which is shit). Changed the cable, tried two different ports (both known to be working).

Turn it off and suddenly it's happy again.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> How's this for fucking irony. It refused to charge if it's turned on.
> 
> Re-seated the docking port (which is shit). Changed the cable, tried two different ports (both known to be working).
> 
> Turn it off and suddenly it's happy again.


I think you're going to be paying the price for being an early adopter for some time!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 11, 2014)

editor said:


> I think you're going to be paying the price for being an early adopter for some time!


Yeah, i did kind of ask for it i guess.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 11, 2014)

Update: It doesn't charge that way either, it just shows the icon. I've emailed google support about it, and that took some time to find the right place to do so. 'Expect a response within 24 business hours', well i guess i might hear back on Monday.

My recomendation has slipped from 'it's fun but buggy' to 'not in a fit state to ship, wait'.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Update: It doesn't charge that way either, it just shows the icon. I've emailed google support about it, and that took some time to find the right place to do so. 'Expect a response within 24 business hours', well i guess i might hear back on Monday.
> 
> My recomendation has slipped from 'it's fun but buggy' to 'not in a fit state to ship, wait'.


Damn. If i were you I'd maybe consider a swift refund and wait for the Moto.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 11, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Update: It doesn't charge that way either, it just shows the icon. I've emailed google support about it, and that took some time to find the right place to do so. 'Expect a response within 24 business hours', well i guess i might hear back on Monday.
> 
> My recomendation has slipped from 'it's fun but buggy' to 'not in a fit state to ship, wait'.


take it to the apple store


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 11, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> take it to the apple store





editor said:


> Damn. If i were you I'd maybe consider a swift refund and wait for the Moto.


It's worth thinking about but I do like it most of the time.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 11, 2014)

Fucks sake, looks like it just doesn't work with my USB charging station. A dodocool 4 port charging hub for those who are interested. It's working fine with a standard USB-Plug socket charger.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Fucks sake, looks like it just doesn't work with my USB charging station. A dodocool 4 port charging hub for those who are interested. It's working fine with a standard USB-Plug socket charger.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 11, 2014)

editor said:


> I'd be very surprised if the Apple watch is anywhere near the luxury price category of Tag Heur watches.



Bottom of the range Tags start at £680.  Considering the Samsung Gear 2 is going for £260, I can't see Apple looking to price for anything less than £450 (wouldn't want people to think they were cheap, after all).


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Bottom of the range Tags start at £680.  Considering the Samsung Gear 2 is going for £260, I can't see Apple looking to price for anything less than £450 (wouldn't want people to think they were cheap, after all).


I wouldn't that kind of money on an electronic gadget. I might possibly consider it for a fantastic watch, but then they're far less likely to go out of date/break/wear out than a gizmo.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 11, 2014)

editor said:


> I wouldn't that kind of money on an electronic gadget. I might possibly consider it for a fantastic watch, but then they're far less likely to go out of date/break/wear out than a gizmo.



Personally, I don't see why there's a push to replace a watch at all.  I can understand the attraction of a smart bracelet or similar, but I've got two wrists, and I don't really want a watch I have to leave charging every 2 - 3 nights.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Personally, I don't see why there's a push to replace a watch at all.  I can understand the attraction of a smart bracelet or similar, but I've got two wrists, and I don't really want a watch I have to leave charging every 2 - 3 nights.


I can fully understand the appeal of a smartwatch. It's going to be a real game changer for many, but I'm not into something that I've got to keep on charging.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 11, 2014)

It'd be much better with wireless charging. People would be a lot happier with a stand they put their watch on than having to waste time with a silly fiddly little plug. It's not as if most people sleep with it on.

On the other hand it doesn't have the power to last a weekend without charging let alone a week wandering around places. That is a significant weakness.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 11, 2014)

editor said:


> I can fully understand the appeal of a smartwatch. It's going to be a real game changer for many, but I'm not into something that I've got to keep on charging.



Don't see the rationale for merging the two, tbh.  Certainly don't see the benefit of a smartwatch over a normal watch that goes for years/infinity between battery charges, and a bracelet that can do the data functions/activity tracking/quick notifications/whatever.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Don't see the rationale for merging the two, tbh.  Certainly don't see the benefit of a smartwatch over a normal watch that goes for years/infinity between battery charges, and a bracelet that can do the data functions/activity tracking/quick notifications/whatever.


Think back to what people said about mobiles vs smartphones.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2014)

Very comprehensive piece here: 
http://www.androidcentral.com/android-wear-software-review


----------



## elbows (Jul 11, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Bottom of the range Tags start at £680.  Considering the Samsung Gear 2 is going for £260, I can't see Apple looking to price for anything less than £450 (wouldn't want people to think they were cheap, after all).



They don't have to start quite that high. But I can't get a real sense of what their entry-level price might be until some of the specs become clearer.


----------



## elbows (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm almost excited about smart watches because I think, if I can ever find the money, I'll be a relatively early adopter. I haven't worn any sort of watch for years, and when I did wear one I always took it off before sleeping, so I'm not convinced I'll be bothered by the need to recharge them all the time.

I'm waiting till the next iphones are announced before deciding what phone to get next. But I suppose my choice of phone platform should be influenced by my choice of smart watch more than the other way around, since good phones are common and good smart watches are still a rarity. Doh, I guess that means I'll be stuck with my current phone for a while as I wait for more watches to come out or at least be announced.


----------



## strung out (Jul 11, 2014)

I think having a battery that lasts at least two days and a wireless charging pad that you can keep next to your bed will fix charging issues for most people. If they had that, I'd certainly consider getting one (if it looked good and interacted well with Google Now)


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2014)

Review of the Samsung Gear Live here: 






It's a bit indifferent, by all accounts. 

http://www.techradar.com/us/reviews...ear-live-review-1256537/review#articleContent


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 13, 2014)

editor said:


> Think back to what people said about mobiles vs smartphones.



Chalk/cheese.

I wear a watch I bought nearly 20 years ago.  It's a nice watch.  It doesn't need a battery change, I get it serviced every 5 years, hell there's a very good chance I'll pass it down to my sun.  It does precisely what I need in a watch.

I don't have to remember to plug it in to charge.  I don't have to worry that in 2 years it'll be obsolete.  There is no cycle of upgrading every few years.

So please explain why I'd be better off going to an integrated watch/smart display?  If I need a wrist mounted display system, I'd rather have it on my other wrist.  Has the same advantage, and none of the drawbacks.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 13, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Chalk/cheese.
> 
> I wear a watch I bought nearly 20 years ago.  It's a nice watch.  It doesn't need a battery change, I get it serviced every 5 years, hell there's a very good chance I'll pass it down to my sun.  It does precisely what I need in a watch.
> 
> ...



In terms of comparison I'd point more at smart phones and mp3 players.

Why have two devices even when a dedicated one can play music for far longer than your smartphone and hold far more music? Now there is still an mp3 player market but smart phones have crushed it.

In this case the watch makes the phone more useful. My phone can stay on silent as I find out about calls from the vibrations. I can control my music more readily when walking or running. I can check texts quickly.

Put another way I own a conventional watch. I haven't worn it for well over a year as I didn't get enough out of it to make it worth the effort of putting it on every day.


----------



## strung out (Jul 13, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Chalk/cheese.
> 
> I wear a watch I bought nearly 20 years ago.  It's a nice watch.  It doesn't need a battery change, I get it serviced every 5 years, hell there's a very good chance I'll pass it down to my sun.  It does precisely what I need in a watch.
> 
> ...


If you're going to wear a 'wrist mounted display system' on your other wrist, why wear a watch, that duplicates its function on the other?


----------



## strung out (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Spymaster (Jul 14, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> I wear a watch I bought nearly 20 years ago.  It's a nice watch.  It doesn't need a battery change, I get it serviced every 5 years, hell there's a very good chance I'll pass it down to my sun.  It does precisely what I need in a watch.
> 
> I don't have to remember to plug it in to charge.  I don't have to worry that in 2 years it'll be obsolete.  There is no cycle of upgrading every few years.
> 
> So please explain why I'd be better off going to an integrated watch/smart display?  If I need a wrist mounted display system, I'd rather have it on my other wrist.  Has the same advantage, and none of the drawbacks.





strung out said:


> If you're going to wear a 'wrist mounted display system' on your other wrist, why wear a watch, that duplicates its function on the other?



The problem as I see it is 2-fold.

What's a smartwatch going to do that a smartphone doesn't and why is it advantageous to have it on my wrist rather than in my pocket? Every explanation I've heard of this seems to me to be smartwatch fans trying _really hard_ to convince themselves and others that they're genuinely useful and not just a tech gimmick.

Millions and millions of people like to wear quality watches. Why would anyone replace their very expensive, beautifully crafted and engineered, possibly sentimentally valued, Rolex/Omega/IWC .... etc, with a piece of electronic tat?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2014)

same reason people wore calculator watches and tv remote control watches. They are tech geeks. Doesn't matter how gash the watch looks, so long as it does THINGS.


----------



## strung out (Jul 14, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> The problem as I see it is 2-fold.
> 
> What's a smartwatch going to do that a smartphone doesn't and why is it advantageous to have it on my wrist rather than in my pocket? Every explanation I've heard of this seems to me to be smartwatch fans trying _really hard_ to convince themselves and others that they're genuinely useful and not just a tech gimmick.
> 
> Millions and millions of people like to wear quality watches. Why would anyone replace their very expensive, beautifully crafted and engineered, possibly sentimentally valued, Rolex/Omega/IWC .... etc, with a piece of electronic tat?


No idea, because I can only speak for me.

I have no particular love for watches - I wear an £8 Casio digital watch and have an £80 Garmin for running.

If a watch can perform the above functions and as well as allowing me to read texts or see who's calling without taking my phone out of my pocket, it would potentially be useful. I've been very impressed with the Google Now notification system, and if the watch makers can incorporate that in a sensible and functional way, at the same time as giving me a lightweight and attractive watch, then of course I'd be interested.

I'd be giving nothing up in sentimental value, style or function, yet potentially be gaining a lot more.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 14, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> same reason people wore calculator watches and tv remote control watches. They are tech geeks. Doesn't matter how gash the watch looks, so long as it does THINGS.



Well that's it isn't it? 

They'll sell them to people who like the technology and really _want_ them to be useful! 

A while back I was going through the ticket hall at Bank tube and a fella stopped in front of me and lovingly stroked an Apple wall poster, ffs. He'll buy one when Apple release a version.

This is all about mega-corps finding new ways to prize money out of the punters they've locked-in over the years.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 14, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> Millions and millions of people like to wear quality watches. Why would anyone replace their very expensive, beautifully crafted and engineered, possibly sentimentally valued, Rolex/Omega/IWC .... etc, with a piece of electronic tat?


You might be operating in a different generation to me. Almost no-one my age or less wears a watch on a regular basis. It's undoubtedly millions and millions but i'll bet that it's a fraction of what it once was and it's a dying breed. Smart watches don't need to replace or impact that user group to be a success.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

No more waving your phone about in an obvious manner when you try to find out what song is playing. Just tap your phone. 






https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.TwinBlade.echowearsongid


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

And a Star Trek watch!






https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.bonysoft.starwatch


----------



## souljacker (Jul 16, 2014)

editor said:


> No more waving your phone about in an obvious manner when you try to find out what song is playing. Just tap your phone.






			
				Google Play said:
			
		

> For best results, point Android Wear device towards audio source and remain as still as possible



Not having a dig, by the way, just made me laugh.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

For "best results". Not "any result."
And you don't think that's a little more subtle than pulling a smartphone out of your pocket and holding it up?


----------



## souljacker (Jul 16, 2014)

Chill out FFS! Like I said, it just made me laugh.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Chill out FFS! Like I said, it just made me laugh.


Love the way you edited in the comment about it making you laugh _after_ I'd responded, then demand that I "chill out FFS".


----------



## souljacker (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh good grief. Enjoy your silly little watches mate. I won't be engaging with you on these threads again.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Oh good grief. Enjoy your silly little watches mate. I won't be engaging with you on these threads again.


"Silly little watches"? 

Jeez.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 17, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Not having a dig, by the way, just made me laugh.


You think that's good?
While trying to measure my heart rate:



			
				My Watch said:
			
		

> Try to keep still
> ...
> Do not speak
> ...
> Unable to measure your heart rate



Yeah, a heart rate monitor that can't take serious strenuous exercise such as speaking. The highest i've managed to get on my monitor was 112 whilst on a stationary bike, beyond that it seemed to go a little haywire (displaying 80 when i was around 140).


----------



## panpete (Jul 18, 2014)

Google now doesn't understand my voice. Bit of a pain cos it keeps chucking out things I didn't tell/ask it.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2014)

This LG watch looks amazing in the mockups, but I somehow fancy the real thing won't be so good. 







http://www.androidcentral.com/lg-g-watch-r-0



> Following the June release of one of the first-to-market wearable device powered by Android Wear™, LG Electronics (LG) is quickly expanding its wearable product offerings with the unveiling a new Android Wear device — the LG G Watch R at IFA 2014 in Berlin next week. The LG G Watch R will be the world's first watch-style wearable device to feature a full circle Plastic OLED (P-OLED) display that utilizes 100 percent of its circular display.
> 
> The most eye-catching feature of the LG G Watch R is its 1.3-inch full circle P-OLED display that produces stunning image clarity even under bright sunlight and superb clarity when viewed from any angle. Powered by a powerful 1.2GHz Snapdragon 400 processor, the LG G Watch R offers 4GB of storage, 512MB of RAM and a durable 410mAh battery. This Android Wear device will effortlessly run all compatible apps available in the Google Play Store and with an Ingress Protection Rating of IP67, the LG G Watch R is designed to run for up to 30 minutes in one meter of water.
> 
> ...


----------



## gabi (Sep 1, 2014)

Slight design fail there having the 30 upside down but yeh it looks like something I'd wear unlike the others I've seen


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 1, 2014)

gabi said:


> Slight design fail there having the 30 upside down but yeh it looks like something I'd wear unlike the others I've seen


The "30" isn't upside down.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2014)

gabi said:


> Slight design fail there having the 30 upside down but yeh it looks like something I'd wear unlike the others I've seen


You seem to be failing to comprehend a basic watch design concept.


----------



## Janh (Sep 2, 2014)

editor said:


> This LG watch looks amazing in the mockups, but I somehow fancy the real thing won't be so good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These look smart, I'm excited to see them. 

They remind me of Casio's 1980s digital analog-looking watch. Of course, my memory of that watch is idealised, having looked up some of the pics. But these look good.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 2, 2014)

It's made by LG. Which means it looks ok but will be fragile and or impractical in a myriad of tiny ways.

In an update on my watch, it still works well and it's being worn daily. The range of compatible apps on the Google store is pretty limited but i am intrigued by the tinder app. I'm in a happy relationship but i'm really intrigued to see how that one works...


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2014)

It actually looks good in the flesh too - and it's water resistant.


----------



## gabi (Sep 7, 2014)

editor said:


> You seem to be failing to comprehend a basic watch design concept.



Yup, coz I know nothing about design.


----------



## pesh (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 7, 2014)

editor said:


> It actually looks good in the flesh too - and it's water resistant.



Aren't all Wear watches water resistant so far?

I like the idea of a round watch but that one looks a bit 'tacky' in the video, the build looks crude and clumsy rather than sleek and expensive. Is it really an improvement that they've managed to stop it looking like an expensive geek's toy and made it look like a cheap knockoff divers watch wannabe?

Two months in my Gear Live is still getting heavy use. The main limitation i'm feeling at the moment is that I can't make it play my music by voice command. I might be doing it wrong though...


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2014)

gabi said:


> Yup, coz I know nothing about design.


Look! Rolex have got the 30 'upside down' too!


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Aren't all Wear watches water resistant so far?
> 
> I like the idea of a round watch but that one looks a bit 'tacky' in the video, the build looks crude and clumsy rather than sleek and expensive. Is it really an improvement that they've managed to stop it looking like an expensive geek's toy and made it look like a cheap knockoff divers watch wannabe?
> 
> Two months in my Gear Live is still getting heavy use. The main limitation i'm feeling at the moment is that I can't make it play my music by voice command. I might be doing it wrong though...


The big thing is the battery life for me. Not sure if I could live with a watch that had to be charged every day.


----------



## Mojofilter (Sep 8, 2014)

Do any of these watches have a reliable heart rate monitor that tells me how many calories I'm burning FitBit style? That would be a big feature for me. 
I've read in a few places that they become unreliable when you're sweating, which is a massive fail if true. 

That and being able to skip tracks on Spotify without getting my phone out of my pocket when I'm running.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 8, 2014)

DP


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 8, 2014)

Mojofilter said:


> Do any of these watches have a reliable heart rate monitor that tells me how many calories I'm burning FitBit style? That would be a big feature for me.
> I've read in a few places that they become unreliable when you're sweating, which is a massive fail if true.
> 
> That and being able to skip tracks on Spotify without getting my phone out of my pocket when I'm running.


No on the heart rate monitor, it's possible the LG version is better but the Samsung one is shit. The highest I've got it recording a heart rate with any accuracy was 110, when I was at 120 it reported it as 80 and any higher it refused to try. Apparently the same technology has been done well by another company but Samsung haven't cracked it.

Skipping tracks on the music player works well, and since last night I, or google, have worked out how to do voice controlled music which is great. I don't think Spotify is android wear compatible yet which means you won't be able to skip tracks on that until/unless it is updated to allow it. Also as you're running it isn't the easiest to control. Not yet fit for that purpose IMO.


----------



## Mojofilter (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh well, that's me out for the time being then.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

Neat quick comparison: 








http://www.androidcentral.com/comparing-lg-g-watch-r-and-moto-360


----------



## magneze (Sep 12, 2014)

That makes the LG one look really shit with the text cut off.


----------



## elbows (Sep 12, 2014)

magneze said:


> That makes the LG one look really shit with the text cut off.



Although I'd expect the moto one to have exactly the same issue if the images were actually showing like-for-like wearable UI functions in use.

Since there is no great history of UI elements for round screens to build upon, there is bound to be some unfortunate compromise between the style of a round watch and the UI/app practicalities for some time to come.


----------



## magneze (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't really get why they're making them all look like watches. The 20th century called, wanting it's gadget back.

This is the future:


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2014)

I think the clean and simple Android UI - although not without its faults - is infinitely more preferably to Apple's information-dense, smartphone-like efforts, some of which are very squinty.


















http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/0...ple-watch-versus-android-wear-in-screenshots/


----------



## elbows (Sep 12, 2014)

Well I've not exactly fallen off my chair in amazement since Jony Ive took over responsibility for the Apple UI design.

Some of the Google stuff is a little too sparse for me but I'll have to wait till I can actually try some devices before judging. I'm also waiting to find out about the developers kit for the apple watch to see what 3rd parties can actually do.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2014)

magneze said:


> That makes the LG one look really shit with the text cut off.



Turns out the moto 360 one is even worse due to the black slice at the bottom that isn't actually useable screen - fail!






http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/12/moto-360-review/


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2014)

elbows said:


> Turns out the moto 360 one is even worse due to the black slice at the bottom that isn't actually useable screen - fail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've only just noticed that?!


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2014)

editor said:


> You've only just noticed that?!



Yes because I took a break from looking at smart watches until Apple announced theirs. And I didn't notice anyone else going on about it here, though perhaps I missed something.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 14, 2014)

Not feeling the urge ...myself 

Give it some time ...


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2014)

elbows said:


> Yes because I took a break from looking at smart watches until Apple announced theirs. And I didn't notice anyone else going on about it here, though perhaps I missed something.


Seems a pretty small detail to get worked up about compared to the clunkiness of the Apple UI and the inelegance of the watch. Look at the space a square screen wastes!


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 16, 2014)

magneze said:


> I don't really get why they're making them all look like watches. The 20th century called, wanting it's gadget back.



Totally agree.  There was a good reason for making round watches in the days of clockwork and springs, but fuck all now.  Considering the shape of your wrist, it makes a lot more sense to have a rectangular screen running parallel to your forearm.  There's a fairly fucking ugly implementation of such a shape by a company called Rufus:

http://gadgetsin.com/the-rufus-cuff-smart-watch-with-fitness-tracker-and-more.htm


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 16, 2014)

magneze said:


> I don't really get why they're making them all look like watches. The 20th century called, wanting it's gadget back.
> 
> This is the future:



Yup... The first person to make phone cases with a wrist strap will be rich


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Totally agree.  There was a good reason for making round watches in the days of clockwork and springs, but fuck all now.  Considering the shape of your wrist, it makes a lot more sense to have a rectangular screen running parallel to your forearm.  There's a fairly fucking ugly implementation of such a shape by a company called Rufus:
> 
> http://gadgetsin.com/the-rufus-cuff-smart-watch-with-fitness-tracker-and-more.htm


So why do you think so many modern cameras are now going for the retro look?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 16, 2014)

editor said:


> So why do you think so many modern cameras are now going for the retro look?


I have to say, this is one of the sexiest cameras I've ever seen... but the price tag is outrageous.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 16, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Yup... The first person to make phone cases with a wrist strap will be rich


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 16, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> View attachment 61143


Nice one... but it's a flawed design. It should run longitudinally. How on earth will you pull your sleeve over it?  
I'm working on one for my nexus 10 but I foresee a similar problem


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 16, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Nice one... but it's a flawed design. It should run longitudinally. How on earth will you pull your sleeve over it?
> I'm working on one for my nexus 10 but I foresee a similar problem


Sleeves? Who needs them when you've got an awesome smartwatch like that?
Besides, the "watch" can be slid out from the strap, rotated 90 degrees, and replaced, widescreen fashion!


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 16, 2014)

editor said:


> So why do you think so many modern cameras are now going for the retro look?



Show me which part of a retro look is an inefficient use of space or design.  Even older cameras were designed for principles that are still valid today - being easy to hold, a cylindrical lense, viewfinder for accurate framing of a picture, yadda.

Whereas a round watch only makes sense if you're looking for a pure analog display of time.  When you want to start displaying text or images it is a shit awful shape, hence why you don't get round monitors. 

By all means point out it's an aesthetic choice, but if we're looking for a design statement then I'm not going to go with a geek device.  Hell, my Omega Constellation is a better use of that shape, and it's 40 years old.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 16, 2014)

On a more serious note... why is almost every picture of a watch ever taken at 10 minutes past 10? I fear something evil and sinister is afoot.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 16, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> On a more serious note... why is almost every picture of a watch ever taken at 10 minutes past 10? I fear something evil and sinister is afoot.


Aesthetics. e.g. in the one shown above, the hands surround the word constellation. They don't obscure the date or Omega brand either.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 16, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Aesthetics. e.g. in the one shown above, the hands surround the word constellation. They don't obscure the date or Omega brand either.



I know... I was just being silly


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 16, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I know... I was just being silly


You're not allowed to be silly. This is a serious thread!


----------



## pesh (Sep 16, 2014)

editor said:


> So why do you think so many modern cameras are now going for the retro look?


because hipsters have cash?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 16, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> You're not allowed to be silly. This is a serious thread!


Since when!?

*checks watch*

Oh, about 5 hours 20 minutes ago...


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 16, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> On a more serious note... why is almost every picture of a watch ever taken at 10 minutes past 10? I fear something evil and sinister is afoot.



Yes.. ... yes.....
As opposed to ten to two ...
Suspiciously strange


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2014)

pesh said:


> because hipsters have cash?


Hipsters buy *actual* retro cameras, silly.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>


Another Android first!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Another Android first!


February 2013, that


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 17, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>



You should have set the time to 10:10 for that proper watch photo vibe.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2014)

Decent review of the Moto 360 here:


> The Moto 360 is the most expensive Android Wear smartwatch we've seen thus far, and for good reason. It's also the most compelling in terms of design. It looks less like a display strapped to your wrist, and more like a high-tech accessory that you're going to want to check out. You can wear it with a suit, or with a T-shirt. It looks a good with the face off as it does lit up.
> 
> That said, the Moto 360 is an imperfect smartwatch. Like all other watches in this class, you'll have to get used to charging every night, and occasionally you'll need to top off during the day. The display resolution isn't as good as other choices. And the Android Wear software itself is still is in its infancy.
> 
> ...


http://www.androidcentral.com/moto-360-review

Does look nice though.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2014)

Hands on review for the LG G Watch. It does look rather nice.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 27, 2014)

That's a huge style improvement - do they do it in gold?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 29, 2014)

Google have just updated android wear and it's getting better. The music controls now features such things as volume controls and you can start music playing directly from your watch. Small steps but it is getting more towards a polished product.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's Samsung's effort:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2014)

Yep still not sold on smart watches.

I take a look every now and then and just think 'meh'...


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2014)

LG G watch R review. It's getting there but there's a long way to go before I'll be getting one.

I do think it's the best looking smartwatch to date.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 21, 2014)

editor said:


> Hipsters buy *actual* retro cameras, silly.



Oh shit ... I'm a hipster ... <grows stupid beard and rides off on a fixie>


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2014)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Oh shit ... I'm a hipster ... <grows stupid beard and rides off on a fixie>


Only if you've just gone out and bought it as a fashion accessory.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2014)

The Asus Zenwatch gets a pretty positive review:








> *Should you buy it?*
> Perhaps! If you're sure you want an Android Wear device, the ZenWatch is among the best. For me, it's definitely in the top three, nestled alongside the LG G Watch R (which looks more like a Casio G-Shock) and the Moto 360's big silver disc. It's easily the best square-faced Android Wear device out there as it actually looks like a well-designed fashion accessory first and a smartwatch second



http://gizmodo.com/asus-zenwatch-review-the-first-smartwatch-id-wear-as-a-1665903706/+whitsongordon


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm rather warming to this design. 













> For all its faults and imperfect features, though, if I had to choose an Android Wear watch to wear every day, the ZenWatch would be it. It’s less expensive than the LG G Watch R or Moto 360, but looks nicer and is more comfortable than either of those on my wrist. It’s something I could just as easily wear out to a formal event as I would to work every day. Even my wife said it was a nice-looking watch, and she hasn’t been too kind to other smartwatches in the past.
> 
> I’d love to have more accurate step counting and better battery life, two things which could potentially be improved with software updates. I’d also like Android Wear to be easier to use and more reliable, but that responsibility falls on Google more than Asus at this point. The ZenWatch makes the best of what’s available with Android Wear right now, and I can’t really ask for more than that.
> 
> If you’re going to buy a smartwatch, you should buy something that you feel comfortable wearing all the time. The ZenWatch fits that bill, while still doing the things I want a smartwatch to do. It’s the first time I’ve been able to say that about an Android Wear watch, and what makes the ZenWatch the Android Wear watch I’d choose.


http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/10/7369247/asus-zenwatch-review


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 29, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> How's this for fucking irony. It refused to charge if it's turned on.
> 
> Re-seated the docking port (which is shit). Changed the cable, tried two different ports (both known to be working).
> 
> Turn it off and suddenly it's happy again.





Bob_the_lost said:


> Yeah, i did kind of ask for it i guess.





Bob_the_lost said:


> Fucks sake, looks like it just doesn't work with my USB charging station. A dodocool 4 port charging hub for those who are interested. It's working fine with a standard USB-Plug socket charger.





editor said:


>



Well, how's this for fun. On Boxing day i attempted to charge my watch and the cradle has broken. One of the plastic prongs that hold it to the watch had snapped.

I've now got a call in with Google to see what they are going to do about it...

Thankfully due to another social engagement where smartwatches were not welcomed i've replaced the battery in my conventional watch. As a result the withdrawl symptoms are limited to merely screaming incoherently at an analogue timepiece.  Friends and family haven't noticed a difference.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 11, 2015)

Google are refunding the entire watch. Nominations for the replacement are now open.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 18, 2015)

Fuck me, that took a while. I've just gotten the money through. Google are pretty crap at RMA.

What say you urban (all three of you who still care), Moto G or Samsung R?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 5, 2015)

Some new watches announced; the LG Smartwatch Urbane, LG Smartwatch Urbane LTE and the Huawei Watch.

http://www.cnet.com/uk/products/lg-watch-urbane-lte/
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/wearables/1000460/hands-on-huawei-watch-review

Both pretty looking watches but the prices, whilst early, are stupid. I've seen estimates of £300 for the Urbane which is madness given that it's the same hardware as the Smartwatch R but in a nicer box.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2015)

These faces look nice and there's a cunning solution to the 'flat tyre' Moto 360 display:



















http://androidcommunity.com/new-watch-faces-turn-moto-360s-flat-tire-into-little-worlds-20150416/

You can pick up a Moto for £145 now too.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

The Guardian is impressed with the latest version of Wear:







> *Verdict*
> Android Wear 5.1 has reduced Google’s emphasis on talking to your wrist, which is a good thing. The new menu system makes it easier to get to apps and settings, and the simple swipe-based interface is intuitive.
> 
> The emoji-drawing support is excellent and being able to connect remotely to a smartphone using Wi-Fi is useful for when Bluetooth won’t stretch far enough.
> ...


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Some new watches announced; the LG Smartwatch Urbane, LG Smartwatch Urbane LTE and the Huawei Watch.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/uk/products/lg-watch-urbane-lte/
> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/wearables/1000460/hands-on-huawei-watch-review
> ...


Looks like it's around £260 now. 






LG Watch Urbane vs. Moto 360: A detailed real-world comparison

I think I'm most interested in what the Moto 360 v2 mght look like.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2015)

Slightly indifferent review of the Pebble Time (with video)






http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/27/8661863/pebble-time-review-wearable-smartwatch


But Engadget liked it more. 



> Pebble needs to distinguish itself from its Android Wear and Apple rivals in order to stand out, and it does so with the Time. Its color e-ink technology results in an always-on display that looks great under bright sunlight, plus battery life that lasts up to seven days. It also boasts a brand-new Timeline interface that promises to reduce app clutter and make it that much easier to get at the information you really need. A mic adds the ability to offer quick voice replies and memos, although full voice-command capabilities are lacking. Sure, it doesn't offer the same degree of sophisticated style and high-end features as the competition, but the ability to add more functionality over time with its smart accessory port might prove more useful in the end.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/27/pebble-time-review/?ncid=rss_truncated


----------



## EastEnder (May 28, 2015)

Now this is an interesting concept:

Lenovo's 'Magic View' smartwatch concept hides a private display






> The problem Magic View solves is simple: the small displays inherent in watches. The answer? A small, second screen in the strap that initially appears cosmetic, until you hold it to your eye. Once you do, you'll see an image the company claims is 20 times larger than the watch's main display.



Sounds bonkers if you ask me, although I'd love to try it. Can't really see it working in practice - who wants to hold their watch strap up to their eye for extended periods? - but I'm prepared to be proved wrong.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2015)

Interesting. Veeery interesting.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2015)

The bevel-laden Asus ZenWatch 2 promises up to 4 days battery. I still think the Moto360 v2 is going to be the one to beat.



> ASUS ZenWatch 2 is designed to be a truly personal device that wearers can customize even further to express their unique sense of style.
> Two sizes and three stainless-steel case colors, with 18 different strap material and color combinations, and instantly-changeable and customized watch faces along with an app that lets wearers design their own, there is truly a ZenWatch 2 for everyone.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2015)

Pebble gets a decent enough review but it's better on Android than iPhone. 








> *Verdict*
> The Pebble Time is one of the best smartwatches available, but it’s not perfect.
> 
> The screen is great – clearly readable in all conditions and crisp enough to display the text and simple images needed. The battery life is equally good, typically lasting over five days, while its integration with Android is excellent.
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2015)

The Huawei Watch is going for that premium packaging look






This might be a watch to look out for. Or it might have a totally shit battery life like the rest of them. Probably will.

It certainly looks fucking_ miles_ better than the Apple watch.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2015)

Super slick - but daft - promo:



Guff:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2015)

Apple now apparently have 75% of the smart watch market. That Android revolution Google kickstarted seems to have stalled somewhat...


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2015)

The one watch that I'm actually interested in is the new Moto 360 2. Apparently someone was seen wearing one in Chicago. Looks pretty good from what I can see. 






http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/135...60-2-while-on-a-chicago-train-and-snuck-a-pic


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apple now apparently have 75% of the smart watch market. That Android revolution Google kickstarted seems to have stalled somewhat...


Apple kickstarted the smartphone revolution and look at their tiny market share now (not that I give much of a fuck - it's the product I'm interested in, not the profits). 

Either way, I predict the same fate for Apple's share of the market as more Android watches become available. 






http://www.idc.com/prodserv/smartphone-os-market-share.jsp


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2015)

If this is the new Samsung Gear S2 it looks rather lovely to my eyes: 






http://www.androidcentral.com/samsung-gear-s2-smartwatch-teased-company-executive-instagram


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 25, 2015)

Can you get one of these watches and just use it as a watch - I know that kinda misses the whole point - but could you just tell the time and not having it hooked up to anything else and stuff like that


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 25, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Can you get one of these watches and just use it as a watch - I know that kinda misses the whole point - but could you just tell the time and not having it hooked up to anything else and stuff like that


You can use it without your phone nearby, and you could probably run it for quite a long time without connecting it to your Phone. However they are not suitable for standalone use.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Can you get one of these watches and just use it as a watch - I know that kinda misses the whole point - but could you just tell the time and not having it hooked up to anything else and stuff like that


You can get a fair bit of use out of one if you're just on a wi fi network and your phone is at home 
http://www.computerworld.com/articl...sing-a-smartwatch-without-a-phone-nearby.html


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2015)

A teaser video: 



I have to say almost all these round designs look miles better than the square ones (Apple/ASUS etc)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 26, 2015)

They all look as shit as each other tbh. They still haven't got anything like a "killer" app yet.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They all look as shit as each other tbh. They still haven't got anything like a "killer" app yet.


No they really don't, you know. That said, there's none I particularly like the look of, but round ones generally look way better than the rectangular things.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 26, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They all look as shit as each other tbh.



Some of the above don't look _too _bad tbf, but I still don't see the point of them when most of the other stuff we carry around does the same or other things do it better. And they're going to appeal to gadget geeks rather than watch enthusiasts who are unlikely to be swapping their Omega's and Breitling's for Moto's and Huawei's; crappy battery lifes, or automatic's for plug-in's.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 26, 2015)

editor said:


> No they really don't, you know. That said, there's none I particularly like the look of, but round ones generally look way better than the rectangular things.


They all just look a bit ugly compared to a nicely designed normal watch IMHO.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 26, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They all just look a bit ugly compared to a nicely designed normal watch IMHO.


It'll be hard for a smartwatch to be as pretty as a conventional watch. Conventional analog watches are closer to jewlery than they are to smartwatches. Different spaces and purposes, different needs and scope for aesthetics.

Which isn't to say you're wrong. They aren't for the most part as pretty as a good conventional watch, but not all of them are that far off. Some are quite nice looking (Urbane, Haweui etc.)


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apple now apparently have 75% of the smart watch market. That Android revolution Google kickstarted seems to have stalled somewhat...


No, they really haven't. They're not even the market leaders. 
https://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prUS25872215


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 28, 2015)

editor said:


> No, they really haven't. They're not even the market leaders.
> https://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prUS25872215



It's comparing the Apple Watch to "wearables" (FitBit is no. 1). When it comes to smartwatches, the article you posted says this...."Apple's arrival had the greatest impact on the smart wearables category, or those devices capable of running third party applications. "*About two of every three smart wearables shipped this quarter was an Apple Watch*"

Looks like the market leader in smartwatches to me.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> It's comparing the Apple Watch to "wearables" (FitBit is no. 1). When it comes to smartwatches, the article you posted says this...."Apple's arrival had the greatest impact on the smart wearables category, or those devices capable of running third party applications. "*About two of every three smart wearables shipped this quarter was an Apple Watch*"
> 
> Looks like the market leader in smartwatches to me.


Still doesn't look like 75% of the smart watch market to me.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Still doesn't look like 75% of the smart watch market to me.



66.6% in the last quarter then.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> 66.6% in the last quarter then.


So definitely not 75% then. Cheers!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 28, 2015)

editor said:


> So definitely not 75% then. Cheers!



Looks like a market leading number to me, which is what you were disputing by posting the link. Ta.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Looks like a market leading number to me, which is what you were disputing by posting the link. Ta.


Nope:


Kid_Eternity said:


> Apple now apparently have 75% of the smart watch market.



Moving swiftly on, Huawei's watch can now be ordered online for £300 upwards. It looks pretty good:  









> Display: 1.4-inch full circle AMOLED display, scratch-proof sapphire crystal lens
> Size: 42mm diameter, 11.3 mm thickness
> Battery: 300mAh
> Connectivity: Bluetooth 4.1
> ...


----------



## magneze (Aug 28, 2015)

Anyone got near Pebble battery life yet?


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2015)

magneze said:


> Anyone got near Pebble battery life yet?


I think one of the Sony smartwatches manages something like three days (with a favourable wind) but anything with a full screen is going to struggle on battery life.

I can't say the latest Pebble watch looks particularly great. I'm still keeping an eye on the Moto 360 II which will be announced shortly.


----------



## magneze (Aug 28, 2015)

editor said:


> I think one of the Sony smartwatches manages something like three days (with a favourable wind) but anything with a full screen is going to struggle on battery life.
> 
> I can't say the latest Pebble watch looks particularly great. I'm still keeping an eye on the Moto 360 II which will be announced shortly.


I found my Pebble Time really great. It does everything I wanted it to and the battery life is superb. The screen could be clearer in dim light but at least it's on all the time. Just choosing the right watch face helps with that. I dumped the silicone strap pretty quickly though as you can just put any watch strap on it.


----------



## Mojofilter (Aug 31, 2015)

Not sure if this should be in the Apple Watch thread or here, but this should make things a bit more interesting.

http://www.cnet.com/news/google-android-wear-smartwatches-compatible-iphones-ios/

Very happy with this, Android Wear is the thing I've missed the most since I switched to an iPhone.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2015)

Mojofilter said:


> Not sure if this should be in the Apple Watch thread or here, but this should make things a bit more interesting.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/google-android-wear-smartwatches-compatible-iphones-ios/
> 
> Very happy with this, Android Wear is the thing I've missed the most since I switched to an iPhone.


Seems a smart move by Google.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2015)

The new Moto 360 gets announced later. The latest leak looks pretty good:


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 31, 2015)

What are the bets it'll be called the Moto One?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2015)

Now here's a clever concept: 

















> ...the smartwatch employs Japan's long used FeliCa technology, an RFID contactless payment system. When it comes to notifications, the band will either vibrate or beam a discreet LED lighting alert (which can be set to seven different colors). As for tracking your activity, an associated iOS app will monitor your steps and calculate calories burned.





Sony's new smartwatch packs all its tech in the wristband


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2015)

More here: wena


----------



## Winot (Sep 1, 2015)

Good looking watch.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

They're modest looking things but they might do well seeing as they're relatively cheap






> The ZenWatch 2 will have two size variants, a 49mm and 43 mm size with pricing of €149 (around $170) and €169 (around $190), respectively. In addition, the 49mm ZenWatch 2 will be compatible with most standard 22mm straps, while the 43mm version will be compatible with 18mm straps.
> 
> The 49mm ZenWatch 2 will sport a 1.6-inch display, while the 43mm variant will sport a 1.45 inch display. Other than the difference in price and screen size, what’s under the hood will be exactly the same.
> 
> ...


ASUS unveils the ZenWatch 2 at IFA 2015


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

Huawei watch announced with a claimed 2 day battery life and always on screen. Looks better than most.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2015)

These basic smartwatches look nice and simple. Diabolical promo though. 



> The Moment logs all the basics you'd expect from a fitness tracker: steps, distance, time active, calories burned and sleep patterns, along with a dial on the watch face showing progress towards your goal. Like Withings'Activité and Pop devices, the Moment's analog styling extends to running on a regular watch battery, so it won't need daily/weekly charging. This means no annoying ports, too, which helps keep things nice and sealed -- waterproof to 300 feet by Runtastic's reckoning.





Runtastic takes on Withings with 'Moment' analog fitness watch


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

Timex have come up with their own version with a big battery life.








> Classic watch brand Timex has introduced the Metropolitan+, which combines a traditional analog watch style with modern fitness and activity tracking features, along the same lines as the Withings Activite and the Runtastic Moment. Timex says it’s the first in a new range of smart wrist wear, and will form part of its Connected Style Collection.
> 
> What’s the Metropolitan+ all about? Underneath the standard analog watch looks, it will track your steps, movement, and calories burned during the day, and then sync the data across to a connected smartphone. The watch uses Bluetooth to transfer the data, where a detailed breakdown of your activity awaits inside an app, plus it displays your daily progress towards a set goal on the watch face itself.
> 
> Nothing unusual there, but what makes the Metropolitan+ interesting is it doesn’t have a separate battery. All this is done using the standard watch battery inside, that doesn’t require charging. Timex doesn’t say how long the battery will last with this extra strain, but even if it’s six to twelve months, it’ll be way beyond the majority of fitness trackers.



Timex challenges Withings with the new classically styled Metropolitan+ fitness watch


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2015)

Bezel = mahoosive


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 25, 2015)

My Band is being RMA'd. The bits of metal on the inside of the band have corroded and 'burst' in places, making it rub and causing rashes. I'm going to get a refund and wait for the Band 2.

Some day i might own a wearable longer than 4 months. Some day.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

LG Watch Urbane 2nd edition  announced


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 1, 2015)

So, another phone-in-a-watch? It'll be too big, heavy and expensive, just like every other one.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2015)

For $40 I'm almost tempted



Zeblaze Rover Toughened OGS Panel Smart Watch MTK2501 Bluetooth 4.0 with Premium Leather Strap


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2015)

Veeeery nice!














Tag Heuer Launches Connected, a $1500 Android Wear Smartwatch


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2016)

This looks a very decent offering for outdoor types:









The Casio Smart Outdoor Watch (WSD-F10) is an Android Wear device which can run for as long as a month in basic monochrome mode. 






Casio's First Android Wear Watch Will Be Ruggedized And Have Up To A Month Of Battery Life


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2016)

Nearly two years since this thread was posted, that smart watch revolution Google apparently Kickstarted is has clearly been a bit meh.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2016)

In the luxury end, TAG Heuer's rather splendid watch seems to be doing very well indeed.












LVMH's TAG Heuer to Step Up Smartwatch Production to Meet Demand


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2016)

I think I might pick up a cheapo Sony Smartwatch 3 just to have a proper play with Google Wear. It's an ugly fucker, but you can pick them up new for around £95 so even if I hate the thing I should be able to get most of my money back.

Seeing as I'm getting exactly the same functionality as a £250 Android watch it seems a good way to find out if I'm going to warm to the concept or not.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2016)

First impression: it's almost worth the £90 just for the fact that I can now control music from my phone to the Bluetooth speaker in the bathroom when I'm having a bath, and I can also answer WhatsApp/text messages without having to get up from my soapy relaxations.


----------



## oneflewover (Apr 10, 2016)

editor said:


> First impression: it's almost worth the £90 just for the fact that I can now control music from my phone to the Bluetooth speaker in the bathroom when I'm having a bath, and I can also answer WhatsApp/text messages without having to get up from my soapy relaxations.


How do is it wear¿ like under shirts or jackets¿ wrist shot with something for scale¿

Why do my ¿ come upside down¿


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> How do is it wear¿ like under shirts or jackets¿ wrist shot with something for scale¿


I'm used to wearing quite a chunky watch so I'm finding this watch surprisingly light and unobtrusive. It's not exactly small though.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2016)

OK, I'm finding myself pleasantly surprised by this watch and the transflective design means I can see the time in daylight without having to turn the watch on/flick my wrist/tap the thing. That makes a big difference to its usability. 

Battery life isn't too bad - two days at least and I'm getting the point of notifications on a watch and being able to control media playback and fire off quick spoken messages via WhatsApp/Tewlegram/SMS etc is brilliant. 

Personally, I think manufacturers like Apple and Samsung who have tried to bolt on a half ton of functionality into their watches are getting it all wrong. The battery life is too shit and the interface is too small to do much other than read the time/check messages etc.  Less is definitely more, if you ask me.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 13, 2016)

It's surprising that with all the battery life concerns no one's done a wind up watch yet.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Personally, I think manufacturers like Apple and Samsung who have tried to bolt on a half ton of functionality into their watches are getting it all wrong. The battery life is too shit and the interface is too small to do much other than read the time/check messages etc.  Less is definitely more, if you ask me.


I think the "do loads of stuff" approach will be the way forward, eventually. The tech just isn't right yet. Right now they're a bit silly.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think the "do loads of stuff" approach will be the way forward, eventually. The tech just isn't right yet. Right now they're a bit silly.


Getting notifications on your wrist is genuinely useful and, when you think about it, having to get your phone out of your pocket all the time just to read the shortest message does seem a bit daft. 

But trying to do much past that is counter-productive because the screen is so small.

It's great for controlling media or - for example, discretely Shazamming a song in a club - but taking a call on it is bloody stupid and although directions are useful, you'll always benefit from seeing a bigger map.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2016)

19sixtysix said:


> It's surprising that with all the battery life concerns no one's done a wind up watch yet.


With the current tech you'd be winding the thing up forever.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 13, 2016)

What about a kinetic smart watch that uses your body'n movement, somehow!


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> What about a kinetic smart watch that uses your body'n movement, somehow!


Again, with today's technology, you'd have to flap around your arms like a madman to get enough juice.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Again, with today's technology, you'd have to flap around your arms like a madman to get enough juice.



Apple might make one that requires near constant high-fiving


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Apple might make one that requires near constant high-fiving


Plus "WHOOP!" wind power too, maybe.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2016)

editor said:


> discretely Shazamming a song in a club



Imagine someone from 1995 reading that phrase. It's exactly what the future was supposed to be like.


----------



## Mojofilter (Apr 14, 2016)

editor said:


> OK, I'm finding myself pleasantly surprised by this watch and the transflective design means I can see the time in daylight without having to turn the watch on/flick my wrist/tap the thing. That makes a big difference to its usability.
> 
> Battery life isn't too bad - two days at least and I'm getting the point of notifications on a watch and being able to control media playback and fire off quick spoken messages via WhatsApp/Tewlegram/SMS etc is brilliant.
> 
> Personally, I think manufacturers like Apple and Samsung who have tried to bolt on a half ton of functionality into their watches are getting it all wrong. The battery life is too shit and the interface is too small to do much other than read the time/check messages etc.  Less is definitely more, if you ask me.


Yep,  that's my experience too. 
It's a watch at the end of the day so the kind of always on screen is it's killer feature IMO. 
It's great for quickly glancing at information & very basic controls, anything beyond what you've just said and it's easier to just get your phone out. Tbh I think its going to be a long time before that changes, if ever. 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 14, 2016)

editor said:


> First impression: it's almost worth the £90 just for the fact that I can now control music from my phone to the Bluetooth speaker in the bathroom when I'm having a bath, and I can also answer WhatsApp/text messages without having to get up from my soapy relaxations.



Is it waterproof....or just splashproof? Could you take it swimming?

I'm using Sony Lifelog now, and am considering one of their bands. Will probably just go for the £30 tracking one though.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Is it waterproof....or just splashproof? Could you take it swimming?


It's 
IP68 rated water protected, so it's  dust and water proof up to 1.5 meters for up to 30 minutes. I don't think I'd risk it going for a full swim though.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 14, 2016)

editor said:


> It's
> IP68 rated water protected, so it's  dust and water proof up to 1.5 meters for up to 30 minutes. I don't think I'd risk it going for a full swim though.



A no go for me then. Still interested in one of their cheaper bands.

I'd love a fully waterproof smartwatch though, I wonder if that Casio one will be.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> A no go for me then. Still interested in one of their cheaper bands.
> 
> I'd love a fully waterproof smartwatch though, I wonder if that Casio one will be.


I think it is but it's chunkier than Chunky Mc Chunk's chunky box of chunky things.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2016)

Fabulously pointless


----------



## editor (May 18, 2016)

Here's what coming in v2.



Hands on with Android Wear 2.0


----------



## editor (May 19, 2016)

Looks nice:



Round watches look sooooo much better.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2016)

It's the LG watch urbane 2nd edition. Looks great. 







Hands-on with Android Wear 2.0: New design, watch face complications and handwriting input


----------



## editor (May 23, 2016)

Some interesting experimental stuff:


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2016)

So I'm still using the Sony Smartwatch 3 and for £90 I think it's good value. Battery life is a straight two days and I am enjoying the extra functionality and utility it brings  - especially for playing music and reading messages when I'm on the move. 

I had a go on the Dial thing today. It's not as good. And it's too big.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 2, 2016)

I was looking into those Dial things yesterday.  Why ain't it as good  editor ? What's missing/deficient?


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I was looking into those Dial things yesterday.  Why ain't it as good  editor ? What's missing/deficient?


Clunky, chunky and seemed too faddish to be something I'd want to invest in.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks.I.am


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2016)

Apple Pay on Apple Watch is insanely fast, I've gone from using my card two or three times a day to one or two times a week!


.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2016)

Why I have finally taken off the Apple Watch for the last time


> It would be boring to go through every feature point by point to explain why it’s useless. But a few fundamental flaws of the watch suffice to explain 95% of the issues: the watch is too slow to act as a speedy alternative to your phone; the user interface is too fiddly to use on the move; the notification model is too limited to do anything other than encourage you to pull out your phone repeatedly; and Siri sucks.
> 
> That last is bigger than it seems. The future of the watch can’t be the same iterative improvements that Apple has pulled off with the iPhone, iPod and iPad. The interface is just too ill-thought-through to work, even if the device itself is sped up significantly. But the most obvious alternative is to massively increase the amount of voice control the watch offers, and Apple simply doesn’t have the technical chops to do so. While Google and Amazon have been creating voice assistants that people seem to actually use and wax lyrical about, Apple … hasn’t. There’s no easy solution there.
> 
> But the saving grace for Apple is that the broader problem isn’t the company’s fault. It’s that smartwatches are a solution in search of a problem. A technology created, not to serve consumer demand, but to serve the need of device manufacturers to fill the revenue hole created by declining smartphone growth. You don’t need one, and neither do I. It just took me nine months of wearing it to realise.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why I have finally taken off the Apple Watch for the last time


The fella spent £479 in it so only disappointment could happen. I'm not totally convinced that smartwatches are even half way there yet, but I think Apple's approach has been horribly wrong from the start. I've been using a £90 Sony. The battery lasts two full days but even that is crap.

The thing it gets very right though is that instead of trying to be a gizmo-laden mini-computer inviting the installation of battery sucking apps, it does quite basic things that are genuinely useful. Being able to quickly check a message on the move (and fire off a quick answer) without getting the phone out is handy.

Not world changing, but useful, as is being able to control my music, see what tracks are being played, get an Uber notification, get a reminder when I have to leave for an appointment and - for me really handy - being able to discretely Shazam a song when I'm in a club. If I went running, I'm sure the GPS tracking would be a big thing, but it's nice having all my steps recorded with Google Fit. And the watch is very fast too with no lag.

None of that would ever add up to £479s worth of usefulness though, and that's why Apple's lag-laden, fiddly, overstuffed-with-technology watch is a ludicrous waste of money.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 9, 2016)

editor said:


> The fella spent £479 in it so only disappointment could happen. I'm not totally convinced that smartwatches are even half way there yet, but I think Apple's approach has been horribly wrong from the start. I've been using a £90 Sony. The battery lasts two full days but even that is crap.
> 
> The thing it gets very right though is that instead of trying to be a gizmo-laden mini-computer inviting the installation of battery sucking apps, it does quite basic things that are genuinely useful. Being able to quickly check a message on the move (and fire off a quick answer) without getting the phone out is handy.
> 
> ...



Girl in my class at College has an android watch that cost her, iirc, £80.  I noticed she wasn't wearing it the other day and asked her where it was:  "in a drawer at home, I think".  Having played around with it for an afternoon once, I can see why it's been cast aside as it doesn't offer much in the way of anything really.  Literally.  Well, using it to control spotify/deezer might be handy, but for close to a ton?  Not for me - you can buy a phone for that amount.

i mean, it's proper neat bit of kit, but it just doesn't have any practical use (for me, natch).

(and obviously the above is nothing to do with me having fat sausage fingers )


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2016)

The Boy said:


> Girl in my class at College has an android watch that cost her, iirc, £80.  I noticed she wasn't wearing it the other day and asked her where it was:  "in a drawer at home, I think".  Having played around with it for an afternoon once, I can see why it's been cast aside as it doesn't offer much in the way of anything really.  Literally.  Well, using it to control spotify/deezer might be handy, but for close to a ton?  Not for me - you can buy a phone for that amount.
> 
> i mean, it's proper neat bit of kit, but it just doesn't have any practical use (for me, natch).
> 
> (and obviously the above is nothing to do with me having fat sausage fingers )


I guess because I listen to a lot of new music on the move, I really do appreciate being able to glance down and check the name of a track. Not a big thing, but it's something I definitely miss when I'm wearing my regular watch.


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2016)

I still love my Pebble. They got it right imo.


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2016)

Yep - Pebble is pretty much the perfect balance of usefulness and affordability for me.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2016)

strung out said:


> Yep - Pebble is pretty much the perfect balance of usefulness and affordability for me.


That lack of touchscreen and old school looks don't do it for me at all. The slightly better battery life is a bonus for sure, but I'd miss the tight Android integration.


----------



## magneze (Jun 10, 2016)

300% better battery life than most smartwatches (if you measure them at a very generous 2 days).

Buttons are simple and practical. The polar opposite of a tiny touchscreen.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2016)

magneze said:


> 300% better battery life than most smartwatches (if you measure them at a very generous 2 days).
> 
> Buttons are simple and practical. The polar opposite of a tiny touchscreen.


You don't need to use the button on the Sony smartwatch at all and it's much easier to touch a screen and swipe away notifications etc, then push tiny buttons. The battery life on the Pebble is miles better but still shit in the grand scheme of things. The Pebbles are great watches - although not the prettiest - but I'm swayed by the greater app support on Android Wear.

I think the best designed watch of the lot is the LG Watch Urbane 2nd Edition LTE followed by Samsung Gear 2 but that uses Samsung's proprietary OS. Round watches are definitely the best looking IMO.


----------



## JamesRaymond87 (Jun 12, 2016)

Android Wear is best example of Innovation that really moves.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2016)

It's running on Samsung's Tizen OS but this looks the best I've seen by miles:








Samsung Gear S3 hands-on: dancing with LTE, MST


----------



## Greebozz (Sep 18, 2016)

Some things you may not know about the original pebble smartwatch.

At least with the old 2.9 firmware.

The watch stays in the state you last left it.  If you are using the music control app, music boss, it stays there.  You can control volume play pause, and track skip.  Whatever music radio or pod cast application you are using on your phone it will automatically switch.  It will also control you tube.

I listen to music a lot through Bluetooth, if I need pause or adjust volume I can press the buttons on my watch without looking.

I've not used android wear but I assume I would have to tap the screen and at least do some swiping to get to the music controls.

Text messages, WhatsApp emails et cetera just ping through, no failures.

I use the sleep monitoring and its handy that it doesn't need charging overnight or I don't need to worry about running out.

What I'm trying to say is that it's possible to fall in love with the old pebble time.

This is bit of a puff piece from myself, the watch is perfect but I've got totally used to its imperfections.  I don't bother to read the contents of notifications on the watch, just note who the call or messages is from.

Also, I've not compared it with any other smartwatch myself.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 18, 2016)

Look at the size of that! That's not a watch. 

You might as well strap a tablet to your wrist.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2016)

I still think that Samsung's outer bevel control system is infinitely better than Apple's clunky interface and easier than most Wear Watches too. If it really has a 4 day battery life I may be interested.

Samsung Gear S3 Frontier: A guide to the rugged smartwatch

I'm still enjoying my Sony watch though: it's not exactly changing my world but things like controlling music playback, Uber notifications and onscreen navigation directions are nice things to have.


----------



## Greebozz (Sep 19, 2016)

editor said:


> I still think that Samsung's outer bevel control system is infinitely better than Apple's clunky interface and easier than most Wear Watches too. If it really has a 4 day battery life I may be interested.
> 
> Samsung Gear S3 Frontier: A guide to the rugged smartwatch
> 
> I'm still enjoying my Sony watch though: it's not exactly changing my world but things like controlling music playback, Uber notifications and onscreen navigation directions are nice things to have.


That gear three looks absolutely gorgeous.  The more important that spinning dial, one thing I've learned from the pebble is that ease of interaction is everything.  The pebble fails terribly in this regard with its fiddly buttons.  I've come close to buying the Sony watch several times to do the whole Wear thing.  I'm particularly interested in the power amp application, if you can do star ratings from the watch.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2017)

Here's a new one:


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

I really like these LG watches but the battery life is still pretty crap.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2017)

So any updates on how the revolution is going? What's the latest sales of Android smart watches vs Apple Watch for instance?[emoji848]


.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2017)

Thing is, Apple never says how many watches it's sold so it's hard to get reliable figures, but I've no doubt it's the most popular (albeit with a rapidly falling market share). Samsung has nudged itself into second position (according to some sources) with the S3 which is a wonderful watch and - IMO - far nicer than the horrible rectangular watches from Apple etc. 

But then I like watches to be round, and with a rotating bezel


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah I dont trust the numbers that much. From what I've seen, stories based on estimates tend to have fitbit and samsung at around 12-15% each, and apple around 50%, but the way the articles are written could cause me to misinterpret fairly easily. eg things seem to look a bit different for analysts that focus on a broader 'wearables' category, where fitbit once dominated but has slipped a lot, which I suppose is just an obvious reflection of the fact that fitness tracking stuff matured and went somewhat mainstream before smartwatches did, and now faces more competition.

I know a couple of people at work with apple watches and they seem to quite like them but dont actually do very much with them as far as I can tell. They certainly arent getting useful, smart use out of them every hour of their waking lives. They havent stopped wearing them, but if the value is really there it isnt easy to spot.

I'm slightly more interested than I was because I am a nerd, but I am trying to wait one more generation, not that I have faith there will be too much great new stuff next iteration around.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

elbows said:


> Yeah I dont trust the numbers that much. From what I've seen, stories based on estimates tend to have fitbit and samsung at around 12-15% each, and apple around 50%, but the way the articles are written could cause me to misinterpret fairly easily. eg things seem to look a bit different for analysts that focus on a broader 'wearables' category, where fitbit once dominated but has slipped a lot, which I suppose is just an obvious reflection of the fact that fitness tracking stuff matured and went somewhat mainstream before smartwatches did, and now faces more competition.
> 
> I know a couple of people at work with apple watches and they seem to quite like them but dont actually do very much with them as far as I can tell. They certainly arent getting useful, smart use out of them every hour of their waking lives. They havent stopped wearing them, but if the value is really there it isnt easy to spot.
> 
> I'm slightly more interested than I was because I am a nerd, but I am trying to wait one more generation, not that I have faith there will be too much great new stuff next iteration around.


I really think the Samsung Gear S3 is the best of the lot. It looks like a nice 'proper' watch and has a much better battery life than most. And trying to ramp on shitloads of apps to make watches like a mini phone doesn't seem the right way to go for me. I want something sturdy, good looking and capable of doing the things I need, which are mainly pleasant 'extras' like controlling music, taking a call and getting notifications.

First and foremost I want an attractive watch on my wrist.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2017)

I suppose the health sensors side of things is what still gets me the most interested in the future of this stuff - my brother has type 1 diabetes and so blood sugar monitoring stuff is always of great interest to me. And as I've reached middle age I might be able to use an array of health data to scare myself into slightly healthier habits.

I can totally see why an attractive watch is a big deal to a lot of people. I bored on years ago about what a hard sell various sorts of wearables are going to be because of factors including fashion and how people want to look, what they feel comfortable with etc. As a complete geek I am somewhat less bothered by some of those factors and will heavily compromise on that front, but I wouldnt think any other human silly for not treading that path with the same priorities as me.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

elbows said:


> I suppose the health sensors side of things is what still gets me the most interested in the future of this stuff - my brother has type 1 diabetes and so blood sugar monitoring stuff is always of great interest to me. And as I've reached middle age I might be able to use an array of health data to scare myself into slightly healthier habits.
> 
> I can totally see why an attractive watch is a big deal to a lot of people. I bored on years ago about what a hard sell various sorts of wearables are going to be because of factors including fashion and how people want to look, what they feel comfortable with etc. As a complete geek I am somewhat less bothered by some of those factors and will heavily compromise on that front, but I wouldnt think any other human silly for not treading that path with the same priorities as me.


Fundamentally, I really like the look of the Samsung watch and being a bit of a watch geek, it's great to be able to change the watchface regularly to ones I like. And the ambient 'glow' modes on some are fantastic: it's like having the upmarket diver's watches I've always wanted!


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2017)

editor said:


> Fundamentally, I really like the look of the Samsung watch and being a bit of a watch geek, it's great to be able to change the watchface regularly to ones I like. And the ambient 'glow' modes on some are fantastic: it's like having the upmarket diver's watches I've always wanted!



It does look nice but I am a complete watch philistine, I know hardly anything about watches and my lust for good looking products has always been pointing elsewhere. Round ones are certainly more pleasing to my eye, thats about the level of my formed opinion on watches lol.


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2017)

Any recent watches that come close to Pebbles battery life and functions?


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

magneze said:


> Any recent watches that come close to Pebbles battery life and functions?


You can get three days out of the Samsung. I thought the Pebble was really unattractive as a watch, so much as I'd love a long battery life, I wouldn't want it on my wrist.


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2017)

So, no.  The market fails.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

magneze said:


> So, no.  The market fails.


I'd rather have a really attractive watch that needs regular charging than a fugly piece of redundant technology on my wrist!

I mean, It's almost more bezel than screen.


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah, the round one looked shit. The Pebble Time was the one. Fantastic little bit of kit.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

magneze said:


> Yeah, the round one looked shit. The Pebble Time was the one. Fantastic little bit of kit.


As a fan of the aesthetics of traditional watches, I'm afraid I can't share your enthusiasm!


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2017)

editor said:


> As a fan of the aesthetics of traditional watches, I'm afraid I can't share your enthusiasm!


At least it's not as bad as an Apple watch. I know a couple of people who have one and it's never on because the battery has usually died already.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

magneze said:


> At least it's not as bad as an Apple watch. I know a couple of people who have one and it's never on because the battery has usually died already.


Those fools that paid a fortune for the gold version...


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2017)

editor said:


> Those fools that paid a fortune for the gold version...


Fantastic trolling by Apple.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 8, 2017)

I quite fancy one with a heart rate monitor that talks to my phone nicely. Do they give accurate information compared to those chest straps that you really wouldn't want to wear all day?


----------



## Mojofilter (Jul 8, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I quite fancy one with a heart rate monitor that talks to my phone nicely. Do they give accurate information compared to those chest straps that you really wouldn't want to wear all day?



Apple Watch does a better job than FitBit. I expected it to be the other way around but not so in my experience.

That said they are both functionally the same - neither good enough for serious athletes that need precise data but both good enough for the average health conscious Joe who just wants something to recognise their non step based activity...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2017)

Mojofilter said:


> Apple Watch does a better job than FitBit. I expected it to be the other way around but not so in my experience.


It's also costs a shit load more money.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

The new Samsung Gear looks good for fitness types. The rotating bezel is by far the best way to access apps/notifications...







Samsung Gear Sport review: The company's best smartwatch yet


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2018)

Here's a new Wear OS watch that looks pretty decent and with a novel twin screen:



> Mobvoi’s big selling point for the TicWatch Pro is its unprecedented battery life, which the company proclaims will grant you between five and a whopping 30 days of use per charge of its 400mAh cell. Such lofty figures sound great on paper but it’s important to understand the breakdown for Mobvoi’s numbers.
> 
> The Essential Mode that the watch features is the key to its astounding longevity but it’s not without its caveats. Essential Mode effectively disables any semblance of the ‘smart’ aspect of this smartwatch, switch the Wear OS component off and leaving you with the FSTN display, all the information that its singular watch face shows and only that information.





> *Why buy the TicWatch Pro?*
> The TicWatch Pro feels like a decidedly more grown-up wearable compared to Mobvoi’s previous Wear OS outings. It offers an inoffensive design with some nice premium touches, it’s comfortable to wear and features a well thought-out strap design. In my testing, it surpassed the company’s own claims regarding battery longevity and it’s jam-packed with features.
> 
> 
> ...




 I'm more interested in finding out about the proposed Google Pixel watches. I love the Samsung watch but it could use more apps (and if the upcoming Gear 4 switches to Wear OS as rumoured, then the watch Tizen OS will be dead and buried).






https://www.trustedreviews.com/reviews/ticwatch-pro


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm assuming a Pixel watch will be close to Apple in terms of price point?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm assuming a Pixel watch will be close to Apple in terms of price point?


There's talk of several models being available, so maybe it won't all be sky high prices.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2018)

*title edited to reflect OS name change


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 14, 2018)

Ticwatch Pro is part of the upcoming 'Prime Day Launches', errr, thing.
£220 atm
May be cheaper on _Prime Day.




editor said:



			<snip>
 I'm more interested in finding out about the proposed Google Pixel watches. I love the Samsung watch but it could use more apps (and if the upcoming Gear 4 switches to Wear OS as rumoured, then the watch Tizen OS will be dead and buried).
		
Click to expand...



Boooo - Gear Fit 2 owner here - it'll still work, obvs, but I really don't like knowing my watch won't get new apps and possibly updates.
_

e2a:  Oooooh NFC payments via Google Pay on the Ticwatch Pro - I like the idea of that


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2018)

The new Samsung Galaxy Gear has been announced, and it's not running Wear OS as I'd hoped. I love the form factor of the Samsung watches, but I'll be keeping an eye out for the upcoming Pixel watch now. 

This is Samsung’s new Galaxy Watch


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2018)

This is neat - a dual screen smartphone



Oh, it's really rather good.



Ticwatch Pro review | TechRadar


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2018)

This Ticwatch is growing on me 
TicWatch Pro Review: A best-of-both-worlds hybrid


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2018)

editor said:


> This Ticwatch is growing on me
> TicWatch Pro Review: A best-of-both-worlds hybrid


It came up on a £180 sale so I gave it a go. It looks nice, Wear OS was neat and the twin-screen tech was great but compared to the Galaxy it was unbearably slow, so it went straight back to the retailer. I'll wait for a watch with the new Qualcomm processor before trying again.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2018)

It's not quite there IMO, but I like the way they're thinking here 








> A 240mAh battery keeps the lights on, but despite sounding painfully small, the diminutive cell is capable of powering the phone for 100 days if you disable the smart features and just use it as a traditional analog watch. Even with the smart features enabled you can still get two days’ usage out of it. If the battery does die while in smart mode, the Watch W7 can continue working in analog mode for another two or three days









LG Watch W7 hands on: analog hands on a smart watch?

But - eek! The price - $450.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2018)

And here's the flaws: 



> But we're still talking about at a mobile platform that really wasn't designed to have watch hands growing out from the center of its screen. Don't they get in the way? Oh, they _absolutely_ do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The LG Watch W7 is a neat proof of concept, but who the heck would actually want to buy one?


----------



## dervish (Oct 4, 2018)

I really like the idea. To me a watch is pretty pointless if you have to charge it daily. People at work have the apple watch and all of them say they don't get any use out of the sleep tracking because if they want to use the watch during the day they have to charge it overnight.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)

Seems an odd decision unless their OS can run Google Maps/WhatsApp etc. 

Huawei watch has no time for Android Wear


----------



## Nivag (Oct 16, 2018)

editor said:


> Seems an odd decision unless their OS can run Google Maps/WhatsApp etc.
> 
> Huawei watch has no time for Android Wear


Garmin and Samsung don't run it either.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)

Nivag said:


> Garmin and Samsung don't run it either.


Indeed they don't and the app support on both is pretty shit. Introducing yet another watch OS doesn't seem like the greatest idea to me.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 16, 2018)

editor said:


> Indeed they don't and the app support on both is pretty shit. Introducing yet another watch OS doesn't seem like the greatest idea to me.


I agree, it's one thing iOS does ok at and that's making sure everyone is on the same song sheet when producing apps.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)

Nivag said:


> I agree, it's one thing iOS does ok at and that's making sure everyone is on the same song sheet when producing apps.


I think the Samsung Gear is a much better looking watch than Apple's and the rotating bezel is a much better way to navigate around, but the app store is fairly sparse (even though I've never been a fan of loading up a ton of apps on a watch).


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

The good news -  the first Wear OS smartwatch powered by a Snapdragon Wear 3100 goes on sale!
The bad news it's oh-so-posh Montblanc Summit 2 which costs $995.






I'll wait for the cheapo models then. Looks lovely, mind.

The first Wear OS smartwatch powered by a Snapdragon Wear 3100 goes on sale

Summit 2


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

FINALLY Spotify is getting an official app for Wear OS


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2018)

The 3100 is not much of an upgrade over the old 2100 unfortunately. Same old 28nm fab (smartphone chips are down to 10 and 7nm now) and same old A7 core at 1.2GHz. The only real improvement is better standby power consumption.

Review: Google’s Wear OS 2.0 can’t fix its obsolete smartwatch hardware


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

Crispy said:


> The 3100 is not much of an upgrade over the old 2100 unfortunately. Same old 28nm fab (smartphone chips are down to 10 and 7nm now) and same old A7 core at 1.2GHz. The only real improvement is better standby power consumption.
> 
> Review: Google’s Wear OS 2.0 can’t fix its obsolete smartwatch hardware


I think I'll wait until it's reviewed by people who have actually used a watch with the new chip!

In the meantime: 
5 Ways Snapdragon Wear 3100 Is Fixing Wear OS Watches



> To that end, the company’s engineers stuffed the Snapdragon Wear 3100 with a four A7 cores and two secondary chips — a digital signal processor (DSP) and an ultra-low power coprocessor (QCC1110) — in what Qualcomm calls a “big-small-tiny” arrangement. The “big” A7 cores handle intensive, complex tasks like switching between apps, while the “small” and “tiny” DSP and coprocessor perform sensor fusion and other background chores.
> 
> The way Kedia tells it, the coprocessor — a diminutive 5.2mm x 4mm chip that’s the product of more than five years of research — is the inarguable showrunner. It taps a Qualcomm-designed memory module that draws a mere 0.6 volts of power, and it’s altogether 20 times more power-efficient than the A7 cores.


Qualcomm’s Snapdragon Wear 3100 smartwatch chipset promises up to 2 days of battery life

Your Next Smartwatch should have the Qualcomm Snapdragon Wear 3100


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2018)

So in their own words - better standby power consumption and some side-features. But no fundamental improvements to performance or power consumption while active.

I will read reviews with interest, but will be surprised if they say anything different.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

Crispy said:


> So in their own words - better standby power consumption and some side-features. But no fundamental improvements to performance or power consumption while active.
> 
> I will read reviews with interest, but will be surprised if they say anything different.


Presumably there will also have been some software  optimisations for the new chip otherwise the whole exercise would appear to be a waste of time. That said, improved battery life is a BIG thing. I'd rather have a slightly laggy watch that stays alive for five days than a super snappy one that conks out after 12 hours, because most of the time I'm using it to tell the time - and I don't want to be faffing about with wrist twisting actions or tapping the thing just to fulfil that simple, essential function.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2018)

First affordable 3100 processor watches coming through.








> The Fossil Sport comes with a full circular touchscreen display, a heart rate monitor, NFC, GPS, a magnetic charging mechanism, and interchangeable straps in 18mm and 22mm sizes. We have yet to be told exactly what size the touchscreen of these devices is but the company did say it would offer 24+ hour battery life.





Fossil Sport is the first affordable smartwatch with the Snapdragon Wear 3100


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2019)

Not Wear OS but interesting 












Sony Wena Wrist Pro and Active straps hands on review | TechRadar


----------



## Don Troooomp (May 14, 2019)

I have a Samsung gear sport, but I'm a little disappointed.
Reasons:

It's bloody hard to turn off the fitness function (No universal off)
The fitness functions are poor at best, reminding you how well you're doing when strolling around a shopping centre, telling you how far you've run while you're driving, and ordering you to do torso twists when in a meeting. 
I turned them off once but that was about the time of a software update and I think that turned them on again.

Other than that, now hopefully sorted out issue, the build quality is nice, the battery lasts several days, and the Powerpoint controller is really handy. They could use a redesign of the charger stand so it's flat - The supplied design is a right pain in the bum because of the silly L shape they use. A flat one would be far better.

I would not recommend the watch to anyone I liked.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

I tried the Huawei Watch 2 and it was bloody awful. Clunky and painfully slow. 

I'm sticking with my Samsung Gear S3 which is at least being actively updated but I'm still keeping an eye out for new Wear OS watches.


----------



## Don Troooomp (May 22, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Other than that, now hopefully sorted out issue



After a good while of testing the fitness functions are well and truly gone. I've added a clearer, easier to read face, popped an extra couple of apps on there, and can say I'm happy with the Samsung gear.
The functions I find most useful, apart from time and date, are:

The PowerPoint controller - That's really handy as you don't need to hang on to little stick when you conduct presentations

The mapping on the watch (sent from your phone) - That's works out useful when walking in a strange area as your phone can remain in your pocket out of the way but you can still see your location.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> After a good while of testing the fitness functions are well and truly gone. I've added a clearer, easier to read face, popped an extra couple of apps on there, and can say I'm happy with the Samsung gear.
> The functions I find most useful, apart from time and date, are:
> 
> The PowerPoint controller - That's really handy as you don't need to hang on to little stick when you conduct presentations
> ...


I use a third party app for Google directions. It feels more comfortable glancing at my watch for directions  in potentially dodgy areas than whipping out my phone.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2019)

Finally a Google Wear smartwatch that looks decent with the new processor - and has a speaker.







Gen 5 Smartwatch - The Carlyle HR Smoke Stainless Steel


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2019)

So I ordered this using a discount code but then Fossil have completely fucked up at their end. I traipsed to the awful Westfield shopping centre where I was supposed to collect it last week but they had no stock. Multiple emails were ignored until I was informed that my plight 'was a priority.' Last Friday. I'm guessing that it's proved more popular than they expected and they're too fucking useless to get their supply chain sorted. 

Mind you, it does look like the best WearOS watch by a country mile: 
Fossil Gen 5 Smartwatch review: Wear OS at its finest


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 19, 2019)

<Deleted because I was epically wrong>


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> The last problem I have with my older Samsung is the badly designed charger. The L shape works perfectly happily for home use but is bloody useless when travelling. The thing won't fit into the bag I use for the tablet or anything else so I end up leaving the watch at home rather than bother carrying the charger. No other charger works with it so I can't buy an alternative, well designed one.
> 
> Question is, have Samsung got their act together and supplied a properly designed charger with this one?


Err, this is a thread about WearOS. Samsung don't make WearOS watches but use their own proprietary Tizen OS.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2019)

Some of this gets mighty clever


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2019)

editor said:


> So I ordered this using a discount code but then Fossil have completely fucked up at their end. I traipsed to the awful Westfield shopping centre where I was supposed to collect it last week but they had no stock. Multiple emails were ignored until I was informed that my plight 'was a priority.' Last Friday. I'm guessing that it's proved more popular than they expected and they're too fucking useless to get their supply chain sorted.
> 
> Mind you, it does look like the best WearOS watch by a country mile:
> Fossil Gen 5 Smartwatch review: Wear OS at its finest


Discount codes for Fossil now specifically exclude Gen 5 smart watches. 
Looks like you got lucky and they didn’t really intend to discount them.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Some of this gets mighty clever




Sod Samsung - I want that thing.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Sod Samsung - I want that thing.


It's the first Smart Watch that's tempting me.

I don't want to ask Bixby (Samsung's smart assistant) as I already have ask Siri (iPhone), Hey Google (for my home automation) and for good measure Alexa also sits in my living room.
Do I really want to add Bixby or Cortana to my ever growing list of virtual pals? 
No!! I get them mixed up enough as it is. 

Do I give a shit about fitness trackers? No.

Google assistant though? Yes.
At a descrete push instead of having to shout Okay Google. Better yet.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2019)

Gromit said:


> Discount codes for Fossil now specifically exclude Gen 5 smart watches.
> Looks like you got lucky and they didn’t really intend to discount them.


Well I got the discount but no bloody watch.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2019)

Damn it seems good


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm liking this watch face too




https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bosenko.watchface.marinecommander&hl=en_GB


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2019)

So I walked into the flagship store and bought one.

Took a while because as I usually buy Apple the fraud department froze my card. Not kidding. 
I had to verify it was me.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2019)

Gromit said:


> So I walked into the flagship store and bought one.
> 
> Took a while because as I usually buy Apple the fraud department froze my card. Not kidding.
> I had to verify it was me.


Please report back while I chase up my bloody one!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2019)

First off the Google Assistant speed is highly dependent on connectivity.
So yes if you are at home on a nice fast WiFi connect that video is a true reflect.
Out and about though and the Hamster wheel will spin a bit. Say 3-5 seconds to display what you asked. Then it's got to go off and do it.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm not used to Smart Watches so I feel the weight. However I suspect other smart watches feel much heavier and is nothing compared to a solid gold watch which some (evil) folks wear. I'm sure I'll get use to it. 

This just looks like a watch rather than a beast on your wrist. I like the gun metal look.

You have to pinch to release the metal strap, which actually is quite a pleasing mechanism.
I got two links removed at the shop. It's great proper fitting is part of the customer service rather than "take it to a watch shop, not our problem".


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2019)

At the moment there's not a lot of iPhone connectivity. SMS notifications, Google Search, Facebook and for some reason the only other app on my phone that will notify is Clash of Clans.

However I haven't updated the watch OS yet. It won't let me until it has a bigger charge AND WiFi. 
Currently on 40% because I've been playing with it constantly.
Started with 67% at 14:00 and dropped to about 32%. Expect it to do better than that when I've not got it working flat out with 5 brightness on too.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2019)

Tax Strategy

They publish their UK tax strategy.
This a thing to do now along with privacy statements etc.?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm liking this watch face too
> 
> View attachment 181546
> 
> ...



It's a smashing watchface. I considered paying premium to remove the demo tag.
Whilst searching to find out the price I came across a review that says it drains battery like a mofo. Come to think of it, yes it does. So I've ditched it.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2019)

Gromit said:


> It's a smashing watchface. I considered paying premium to remove the demo tag.
> Whilst searching to find out the price I came across a review that says it drains battery like a mofo. Come to think of it, yes it does. So I've ditched it.


I'd suggest that's dependent on what settings you've used (i.e. things like the pointless compass)


----------



## Gromit (Aug 30, 2019)

editor said:


> I'd suggest that's dependent on what settings you've used (i.e. things like the pointless compass)


Watching a developer tutorial suggests there are coding issues that can drain battery.
Also it recommends only using 5% of the watch face in ambient mode when designing faces.

Got your watch yet btw?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2019)

Gromit said:


> Watching a developer tutorial suggests there are coding issues that can drain battery.
> Also it recommends only using 5% of the watch face in ambient mode when designing faces.
> 
> Got your watch yet btw?


Got it yesterday. Took me ages to get the strap sorted out (I had to take out links). So far - loving it!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 3, 2019)

editor said:


> Got it yesterday. Took me ages to get the strap sorted out (I had to take out links). So far - loving it!


Consider a scratch guard. I've scratched the gorilla glass already.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Got it yesterday. Took me ages to get the strap sorted out (I had to take out links). So far - loving it!


Still loving it?


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2019)

Gromit said:


> Still loving it?


yeah. It's a lot better than the Samsung (although I miss the rotating bezel!).


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Sep 25, 2019)

Thinking of getting one of these for an impending significant birthday. Any thoughts on pros and cons including battery life?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Thinking of getting one of these for an impending significant birthday. Any thoughts on pros and cons including battery life?


It'll easily get you through a full day if you have the display always on and power settings on default. If you fiddly about you can probably get another six hours (or more if you turn off always on). It's better than my Galaxy watch but that might just be because it's new!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 25, 2019)

Cons:
Still awaiting iPhone call tethering (but at least will be able to eventually)
No EKG sensor.
GPS tracking accuracy not great if phone not linked.

Pros
Lots of Battery life options. 
-For work I use wake to touch and a digital display.
-If I want to show off for the evening I can choose a fancy watchface and leave always on. 
-Time only mode for when you really need to save battery.
Fast and responsive.
Google Assistant built in.
Easily interchangeable straps.
The price is right.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 25, 2019)

Used Watchmaker to customise a Rolex Watchface to my own specs:


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Nov 6, 2019)

What is the best screen protector for this, have one coming on Friday..


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2019)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> What is the best screen protector for this, have one coming on Friday..


I never bother with protectors. I think I'd rather have it get scratched that have a bit of plastic on top!
How are you getting on with it?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2019)

editor said:


> I never bother with protectors. I think I'd rather have it get scratched that have a bit of plastic on top!
> How are you getting on with it?



I never used to like the old plastic ones, but the newer style glass ones are much nicer. You can't really tell they are there and being glass feel just like the original screen.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Nov 19, 2019)

I really like mine, have a glass protector on and it is essentially invisible.

Easily get a couple of days use out of it if needed but tend to charge it up each night. I have it set as tilt to view watch face, tracking a 40 min activity via fit each day, linked to gmail and outlook (but I only get 20ish emails/day as not linked to my work phone), linked to Whatsapp and occasionally use Keep notes. It also is linked to my Ring doorbell so it vibrates about 6 times a day for that. BBC news is the only other notification I get.

It really wish you could swap between phones with a simple profile system, even with a reboot, but the concept of doing a hard reset each time is just naff.

Really need to get my head round other apps. Tried Facer but ended up just personalising the stock Fossil watch faces.


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 6, 2020)

Just got a new Galaxy Watch 46mm yesterday for my 50th.  Thought it was Wear OS but it's not, it's Tizen.  I'll have to get used to that now.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Dec 9, 2020)

Any idea how you can set a reminder to move on a Wear OS watch?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 9, 2020)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Any idea how you can set a reminder to move on a Wear OS watch?











						Wear Stand-up Inactivity Alert - Apps on Google Play
					

Your watch can help you live longer: app reminds to get up if no steps detected




					play.google.com


----------



## editor (May 18, 2021)

This looks to be a very smart move - Samsung did a much better job of creating a decent watch interface, but Google has far more support:









> Wear OS is undergoing the biggest change in the platform's history: Google is teaming up with Samsung and combining the Wear OS and Tizen wearable operating systems into a single, unified platform. The announcement included a massive redesign for the OS, and promises from Google of renewed investment in smartwatches, along with the implication of strong cooperation with Samsung on wearables going forward.











						Android 12's radical new design, Wear OS brought back from the dead, and more: Every big Google I/O announcement
					

Here's all the important stuff, and there's A LOT this year




					www.androidpolice.com


----------



## mauvais (May 18, 2021)

That's quite a big concession on both Google and Samsung's part - Google much prefer to roll their own (but theirs was shit) and Samsung have been harping on about Tizen forever without actually doing anything meaningful.

I'll still only believe it when I see it work though. My Garmin turned out to be a much better purchase at least for fitness.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2021)

mauvais said:


> That's quite a big concession on both Google and Samsung's part - Google much prefer to roll their own (but theirs was shit) and Samsung have been harping on about Tizen forever without actually doing anything meaningful.
> 
> I'll still only believe it when I see it work though. My Garmin turned out to be a much better purchase at least for fitness.


Here's the full press release.  There's a bit of FiitBit in there too!



> Samsung and Google have a long history of collaboration. Now, we’re bringing the best of Wear and Tizen into a single, unified platform. By working together we have been able to take strengths of each and combine them into an experience that has faster performance, longer battery life and more of the apps you love available for the watch.
> 
> 
> For performance, our teams collaborated and made apps start up to 30% faster on the latest chipsets with smooth user interface animations and motion. To achieve longer battery life, we’ve worked to optimize the lower layers of the operating system – taking advantage of low-power hardware cores to enable better battery life. That includes handy optimizations like the ability to run the heart rate sensor continuously during the day, track your sleep overnight and still have battery for the next day. Finally, our unified platform will make it easier for developers to build great apps for the watch.
> ...





> Google Maps and Google Assistant are being redesigned and improved. Google Pay will also be redesigned and add support for 26 new countries, beyond the 11 countries currently available. YouTube Music will also arrive on Wear later this year, equipped with features like smart downloads for subscribers to enjoy music while on the go.
> 
> 
> Health and fitness tracking is essential for wearables. With the latest Wear update, we welcome Fitbit’s many years of health expertise to the experience. The best of Fitbit, including features like tracking your health progress throughout your day and on-wrist goal celebrations, will motivate you on your journey to better health.











						What’s new for Wear
					

We're driven by the impact of wearables on people's lives. Today, we’re sharing the next chapter of Wear with updates later this year.



					blog.google


----------



## mauvais (May 19, 2021)

Fitbit is Google owned now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 19, 2021)

mauvais said:


> That's quite a big concession on both Google and Samsung's part - Google much prefer to roll their own (but theirs was shit) and Samsung have been harping on about Tizen forever without actually doing anything meaningful.
> 
> I'll still only believe it when I see it work though. My Garmin turned out to be a much better purchase at least for fitness.



Yes, despite its simplicity, little things like the battery lasting for ages with GPS on make a real difference.

At some point I'll grab a coras apex, but the garmin has done me proud for a few years.


----------



## mauvais (May 19, 2021)

I gather the poor battery/power performance on Wear OS is mostly Qualcomm's fault, and they're not exactly setting the rest of the Android world alight either. There is talk of Google making their own silicon (or more likely partnering with someone else) but it's not going to be easy.

I looked at loads of smart watches including Wear OS and Samsung, but there was something significantly deficient about each one. So I've got a Fenix 6, I'm not into fitness enough to make it really pay off but it's a good watch and lasts so long you can almost forget about charging.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 19, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I gather the poor battery/power performance on Wear OS is mostly Qualcomm's fault, and they're not exactly setting the rest of the Android world alight either. There is talk of Google making their own silicon (or more likely partnering with someone else) but it's not going to be easy.
> 
> I looked at loads of smart watches including Wear OS and Samsung, but there was something significantly deficient about each one. So I've got a Fenix 6, I'm not into fitness enough to make it really pay off but it's a good watch and lasts so long you can almost forget about charging.



You aren't that into fitness and bought a Fenix?


----------



## mauvais (May 19, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> You aren't that into fitness and bought a Fenix?


I got annoyed at the problems with all the others and I got a decent deal. Bit more than I wanted to spend but I don't regret it. At the time I was doing parkruns and wanted a decent pace device. Now I mostly do walking and turbo trainer cycling instead. I don't really care about hardcore stats but it's nice to have something reliable I don't have to think very hard about.


----------



## panpete (May 25, 2021)

Call me thick but some of my friends have these, why have a smarty watch when you have a smarty pants phone?


----------



## panpete (May 25, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes, despite its simplicity, little things like the battery lasting for ages with GPS on make a real difference.
> 
> At some point I'll grab a coras apex, but the garmin has done me proud for a few years.


Sorry for thread derail, your avatar is very funny. hahahahhahhahahhahah


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2021)

panpete said:


> Call me thick but some of my friends have these, why have a smarty watch when you have a smarty pants phone?



So you don't have to take your phone out your pocket.

I mostly use mine for tracking runs and other health stats. The notification things is bonus. Tbh I'm still not sure about it.


----------



## panpete (May 27, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So you don't have to take your phone out your pocket.
> 
> I mostly use mine for tracking runs and other health stats. The notification things is bonus. Tbh I'm still not sure about it.


I stopped wearing a watch because I have my phone in a case I knitted with a crocheted strap so it is on me all the time when I got out as I keep losing it at home. I just look at my phone for the time. I feel uneasy about wearable tech, I feel uneasy having a black flat thing near me all the time, and noticed when I started going out after 3-4 years housebound that 90+% of people have these black things on them (smartphones) also.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 28, 2021)

panpete said:


> I stopped wearing a watch because I have my phone in a case I knitted with a crocheted strap so it is on me all the time when I got out as I keep losing it at home. I just look at my phone for the time. I feel uneasy about wearable tech, I feel uneasy having a black flat thing near me all the time, and noticed when I started going out after 3-4 years housebound that 90+% of people have these black things on them (smartphones) also.



I stopped for years as well, only having watches for work, so I wasn't pulling my phone out in front of clients all the time. I bought the garmin just for running, but actually find I wear it most of the time I'm out the house. 

It's actually got a find your phone feature on the watch, which can be handy when you can't remember where in the house you left your phone.


----------



## panpete (May 28, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I stopped for years as well, only having watches for work, so I wasn't pulling my phone out in front of clients all the time. I bought the garmin just for running, but actually find I wear it most of the time I'm out the house.
> 
> It's actually got a find your phone feature on the watch, which can be handy when you can't remember where in the house you left your phone.


I use my landline to phone my mobile up as I lose it frequently.
In fact I wear my phone in these I made to stop me losing it.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2022)

It's not a WearOS watch but it sure looks purdy











						Withings’ latest hybrid smartwatch poses as a luxury dive watch
					

The ScanWatch Horizon combines a digital display with a traditional mechanical format.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 18, 2022)

Ticwatch 3 Pro GPS for under £70 via amazon.de if you're interested.






						TicWatch Pro 3 GPS Smartwatch for Men and Women, Wear OS by Google, Dual-Layer Display 2.0 £69.27 with voucher @ Amazon Germany | hotukdeals
					






					www.hotukdeals.com
				




Go on ... tell me why I shouldn't have bought one.


----------

